# DC area, Fios Fox (505) has no play buffer, anybody else?



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Two of us in the DC area have identical problems with one station (Fox 505), started in the past hour or two. The other person started a thread in the Roamio area 
[URL="http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/no-buffer-on-one-channel.545296/#post-11069347"]No buffer on one channel

Is anybody else seeing this?

The symptoms are that the channel has no play buffer (it is transparent, no green at all, can't rewind), can't record on it (recording starts up but eventually disappears with nothing recorded), and Mini connection to the channel is very goofed up. Most often on the Minis (tried on 3 of them) just get spinning disk on blank screen after a bit, have gotten the proper channel, but 20-30 minutes behind time (very confusing since van't get main Roamio to go back at all!). The Minis and the Roamio all work fine on other stations.


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes exact problem as you described


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a full buffer on a Roamio Pro.

Sorry, I "autocorrected" that to 805. I have Comcast. I guess you don't.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> The symptoms are that the channel has no play buffer (it is transparent, no green at all, can't rewind), can't record on it (recording starts up but eventually disappears with nothing recorded), and Mini connection to the channel is very goofed up. Most often on the Minis (tried on 3 of them) just get spinning disk on blank screen after a bit, have gotten the proper channel, but 20-30 minutes behind time (very confusing since van't get main Roamio to go back at all!). The Minis and the Roamio all work fine on other stations.


I posted this in the other thread as well.

The last time this happened was with Comcast on channels they had moved to MPEG4 and were transcoding to 720p.

Comcast Mpeg-4 issues: View but not Record

Scott


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

This has been an issue for channels 505 and 506 since November 10th. If I had not seen these threads, I was going on the assumption it was a hardware issue!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm not seeing it so far.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm not seeing it so far.


This seems to be isolated to tivo boxes on FiOS in the DC Maryland Virginia area, so this may not apply to any other VHO's. If you are, try rewinding the current buffer you have on 505 or 506. If it skips during the rewind, you are having the same issue as we are.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I get those channels in different numbers and have no problem with buffers on either. So, it is not related to the source channel.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

compuguy said:


> This seems to be isolated to tivo boxes on FiOS in the DC Maryland Virginia area, so this may not apply to any other VHO's. If you are, try rewinding the current buffer you have on 505 or 506. If it skips during the rewind, you are having the same issue as we are.


I am also having that same exact issues, on FIOS Channel 505 in Virginia. I haven't tested 506 or the non-HD channel (5).

Anything that an end user can do to get around this issue? Any idea how long this might last?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

CurtisG said:


> I am also having that same exact issues, on FIOS Channel 505 in Virginia. I haven't tested 506 or the non-HD channel (5).
> 
> Anything that an end user can do to get around this issue? Any idea how long this might last?


I would open a case with FIOS and TiVo.

Scott


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Case opened with TiVo; others should be able to just attach to the case. Note that channel 505 is currently correctly working for me, but 506 still is not - others have also reported that 506 is always bad for them, but 505 is only occasionally bad. So even if you don't care about 506, you should still call TiVo to make sure that 505 is there when you need it!

Has anybody seen this on a non-Roamio?


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Talked to Verizon, apparently this issue is affecting Verizon's boxes as well (I don't have any verizon leased boxes to confirm this). The person said they had 158 reports of this issue, and are trying to get it fixed by 10 pm tonight.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Maybe this is what caused my recording of Lucifer last night to only be roughly 22 minutes long. Ah well, at least it's on their streaming app as of this morning; so I'll be able to watch it without too much pain.


----------



## byonik (Apr 10, 2014)

My only odd experience on Ch 505 was that I recorded the Redskins game on Sunday, and when I starting watching the recording around 3pm, the trick play functionality was all jacked up. The content was there, but I basically had to watch in real time. If I tried to skip ahead or skip back, or FF or REW, it would either jump way back or way ahead. And to a totally random time - not at a tick. Obviously skipping way ahead is dangerous when you're watching a recorded sporting event. Fortunately, it always landed on a commercial break when it skipped ahead.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes, that's the same problem. It sounds like it's a signal problem that doesn't affect all Tivos the same.

Unfortunately, the problem is still there, at least on channel 506, for me.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Called Verizon yesterday, and they said it would be fixed by 9pm yesterday (which did not happen).



byonik said:


> My only odd experience on Ch 505 was that I recorded the Redskins game on Sunday, and when I starting watching the recording around 3pm, the trick play functionality was all jacked up. The content was there, but I basically had to watch in real time. If I tried to skip ahead or skip back, or FF or REW, it would either jump way back or way ahead. And to a totally random time - not at a tick. Obviously skipping way ahead is dangerous when you're watching a recorded sporting event. Fortunately, it always landed on a commercial break when it skipped ahead.


Essentially its something to do with the equipment at the head office sending a garbage stream for 5-10 minutes. If you follow the other thread, I made a comment about this: No buffer on one channel


----------



## RossoNeri (Nov 26, 2005)

I just found a message on my Bolt: WTTG channel 505 on FiOS metro DC has been removed. I'm getting signal but there's zero guide data.

I doubt this is related to a signal issue.

Question is: is the crap new guide data or is FiOS triggered something it shouldn't have?


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

Is Verizon doing anything to fix this problem, or do I just have to change providers to Cox?


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Channel 505 was deleted from my lineup tonight. All channel guide info is gone.. What the heck is going on here??


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

CurtisG said:


> Channel 505 was deleted from my lineup tonight. All channel guide info is gone.. What the heck is going on here??


Same thing happened to me tonight as well. I guess I don't really need the guide data if I can not record anything on it. I tried calling Verizon and they tried to place the blame on the network providers.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

My 505 channel disappeared from my guide as well today. WTF!!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

KenVa said:


> Is Verizon doing anything to fix this problem, or do I just have to change providers to Cox?


It is not Verizon. It is f***g Rovi.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

thyname said:


> It is not Verizon. It is f***g Rovi.


The no buffer isn't TiVo/Rovi since it's also occurring on FIOS equipment. Deleting the channel? Maybe although you have to think that information came from FIOS in this case.

Scott


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Same thing here. Was watching football on Sunday, then paused and went to the bathroom. Came back and tried to watch from my recording and lost everything. Also lost my nightly news recordings. 

Came home today to the messsge that the channel was deleted. Opened a case with TiVo. Sigh.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Please report to Tivo.

Report a Lineup Issue

It is not going to fix itself. The more we report it, the faster the fix.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I did.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Me too. All affected should


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

KenVa said:


> Same thing happened to me tonight as well. I guess I don't really need the guide data if I can not record anything on it. I tried calling Verizon and they tried to place the blame on the network providers.


I called Verizon and had them reset my MCARD but that didn't fix it either...

So what do we do now? I need to record NFL on Sunday ....


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

And the fact that channel 505 was deleted from our lineup, won't that kind of point the finger on TiVO? They must know something is going on...


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

One more piece of info - this only appears to affect one of my TIVO's, but not all of them.



> Dear Curtis,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. We have assigned *Case Number 06366937* to your support issue. We are actively working to resolve your support request and will have more information for you as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

thyname said:


> My 505 channel disappeared from my guide as well today. WTF!!





thyname said:


> It is not Verizon. It is f***g Rovi.





HerronScott said:


> The no buffer isn't TiVo/Rovi since it's also occurring on FIOS equipment. Deleting the channel? Maybe although you have to think that information came from FIOS in this case.
> 
> Scott





thyname said:


> Please report to Tivo.
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue
> 
> It is not going to fix itself. The more we report it, the faster the fix.





CurtisG said:


> And the fact that channel 505 was deleted from our lineup, won't that kind of point the finger on TiVO? They must know something is going on...


I called tivo yesterday about the guide issue. What they told us to do was rerun guided setup, and select the other fios provider (fios fort belvoir). That still has 505 listed. The buffering/corruption of 505 and 506 had not been resolved by verizon, they keep pushing the resolution time/date every day.

Update: Verizon sent me an email saying the issue has been resolved. Haven't had a chance to tape anything to verify if it is fixed or not.


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

Channel 505 was added back in my line-up and my first test recording was successful. 
That being said, I cannot record at all on channel 506.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

moscovitzd said:


> Channel 505 was added back in my line-up and my first test recording was successful.
> That being said, I cannot record at all on channel 506.


I've confirmed that they *have not* fixed the issues on 505 and 506. Hells kitchen is having buffer issues, which I bet will mess up the recording of the show.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

505 is back with my Bolt+. Along with the software update


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

compuguy I saw the same thing on my recording of Hells Kitchen, only ended up with a 22 minute partial....


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

compuguy said:


> I've confirmed that they *have not* fixed the issues on 505 and 506. Hells kitchen is having buffer issues, which I bet will mess up the recording of the show.


Same - after repeating guided set-up, channel 505 came back up in my lineup. But any recordings on that channel are messed-up (buffer issues)


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Anyone have a Verizon FIOS case number I can reference? I'm on the phone with Verizon support and they are clueless that this is an issue 

EDIT: My dad is visiting and we are watching college football on 505 live, and none of the trickplay features are working. Recordings are also still messed up. Ugh! I've never seen this one before.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moscovitzd said:


> compuguy I saw the same thing on my recording of Hells Kitchen, only ended up with a 22 minute partial....


I had the entire recording on my Bolt and ROamio Pro for Hell's Kitchen from channel 505. It played back without any issues when I watched it from the Bolt.

I've not seen any issues with the nine recordings I've now watched from 505 this week.

EDIT: Although I think one of them may have been missing the skip info. But that can happen with any channel on occasion.

Only one of my Bolts had 505 disappear and that was on Thursday and it showed back up on Friday. My other Bolt and my Roamio Pro never lost 505.

The Bolt that did lose 505, everything is fine with that channel. The buffer, trickplay etc. is not having issues.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

I rebooted my Tivo Premiere while on the phone with Verizon and it's working with 505 (Fox) just fine now. My parents are on the Romio Pro, but when they are done I'll reboot it tonight and see if that's all that's needed for it as well. I got the latest software update last night so the box rebooted then, but it sounds like the Verizon fix @compuguy reported happened after that reboot.

Now if I can just get battle.net to log in and stop trying to perpetually update


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I rebooted my Roamio and I am still having issues with no buffer and recording 505 Fox. Is this a Verizon Issue or a TiVo issue?

I am missing the last 8 minutes of Gathom from Monday.


----------



## Disconnect (Sep 19, 2002)

Same here. Got the delete and add channel messages but none of the recordings are working and skipping (or pausing) causes it to jump forward. This has been going on a couple of weeks at least..


----------



## coffeeman27 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am able to record content from 505 on my Roamio Pro on channel 505, but the recordings are bad and the skip doesn't work correctly. I am unable to buffer or record anything on channel 506. The 505 channel recordings show as partial recording (ie not the entire 1hr) and when I play them the skip functionality jumps me all over the recording.

Oddly, I am able to record both channels 505 and 506 on my older Tivo Premiere without any issue and the playback is fine. I can even transfer the recordings to the Roamio and it will play fine.


----------



## mojomarc (Feb 13, 2005)

Watching Bob's Burgers right now. No buffering, no recording on 505. I'll try to reboot at 9pm and see if that fixes it. 

Opinions: do I need to call Verizon, Tivo, or both? This seems to be the only channel that is a problem.


----------



## CortJstr (Dec 31, 2002)

Just came back from vacation to find out all my Fox recordings are useless because of this issue. Dangit, it need my Brooklyn 99. I hope it gets fixed ASAP.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

deaddeeds said:


> I rebooted my Roamio and I am still having issues with no buffer and recording 505 Fox. Is this a Verizon Issue or a TiVo issue?


The evidence is that is Verizon's signal problem, which they may have fixed just enough to get it to work on their own equipment, but not on the Roamio (which is more sensitive to certain signal issues than other TiVos.)


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

CrispyCritter said:


> The evidence is that is Verizon's signal problem, which they may have fixed just enough to get it to work on their own equipment, but not on the Roamio (which is more sensitive to certain signal issues than other TiVos.)


I've contacted Verizon again about this. Our ticket is VADQOLVJ9U (the O could be a zero?). Also has been confirmed with other cable card tuners (Sage TV actually): Re: [TiVO] Anyone in the Washington DC area having issues with 505 and 506? - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Crap. Both 505 and 506 no trick play. Gotham partial, Scream Queens partial, Bobs Burgers partial, Hells Kitchen partial, Brooklyn 99 partial


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

Has anyone found a solution? Does anyone have a definitive idea of whose problem this is? TiVo? Fox? Verizon?


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

BTW: I tried a "manual recording" because someone hinted that they work. They don't. Still partial. Still unable to be skipped/FF/REW.


----------



## pendelikon (Aug 8, 2008)

I am having this issue as well on 505 and 506 on a Roamio and connected Mini. I have Verizon Fios. Both stations play in real time only on the Roamio (no FF, pause, buffering), but I get a blue circle trying to access the live channels from the Mini and ultimately the Mini has to be rebooted. Recordings on 505 are truncated, whereas recordings on 506 seem to be normal. I'm having some issues with ESPN not being available as well, but that may be another problem.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

It was weird, last night I could watch 505 live and it even seemed to have a buffer earlier in the evening (though I don't remember if I actually tried any trick-play). But my Lucifer recording was all kinds of screwed up. There was about 2 minutes of video, but TiVo thought it was 127 hours long - the recording bar was basically solid with white tick markers. Good think TiVo doesn't use apparent recording length when it makes space calculations 

But once I tried playing it (about 20 minutes in) I confirmed I was able to see the show if I switched to live TV, even though the TiVo still wasn't recording it...

Guess this is another week where I'll be watching it streamed from the Fox app


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone from TiVo monitor these forums? Do they know what a black eye this is? I have had TiVos since 1999 and this is the first time I've considered switching to some other platform. If you can't trust it to record what good is it?


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

The problem is not with Tivo. Its with Verizon.


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

KenVa said:


> The problem is not with Tivo. Its with Verizon.


Can you tell me what it is that they are doing so I can articulate it to them? From their perspective it's working fine on "their hardware" and the problem is TiVo's. Neither one will accept responsibility and meanwhile we're about two weeks into a pretty annoying outage of service.


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

I got an tweet back from @VerizonSupport they know about it and are working on it. Good sign. I don't know how to embed the tweet here, but search for @VerizonSupport and @wiegtweet on twitter.


----------



## xtracrispy (Jan 26, 2008)

I could watch my entire recording of Brooklyn 99 tonight as long as I didn't jump, skip, or FF. Of course, I learned that by trying to FF through the first commercial which caused me to have to rewatch the first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> The evidence is that is Verizon's signal problem, which they may have fixed just enough to get it to work on their own equipment, but not on the Roamio (which is more sensitive to certain signal issues than other TiVos.)


Can someone please provide a little more details / info about this signaling issue? I'm not clear how signaling strength can somehow affect functions on a TiVO. Thanks


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

KenVa said:


> The problem is not with Tivo. Its with Verizon.


If watching live works, how can recording not work? Bits is bits, right? How can Verizon know if the bits are going to a screen or a disk? I'm just really curious here .


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm curious myself, but signals are complicated beasties. It could be timing issues and/or identification of key frames. A signal is a full key frames followed by changes to that key frame. One complete guess is that when re-winding, you need to be able to locate a key frame in the past (in order to go forward from that point), and if the signal is too corrupted, you might not be able to identify that point.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But why isn't it an issue for everyone? I've watched a bunch of recordings from 505. I've yet to see any issues from them.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> But why isn't it an issue for everyone? I've watched a bunch of recordings from 505. I've yet to see any issues from them.


Were the recordings on your Bolt or your Roamio? The Roamio has an internal signal amplifier that other TiVos don't, and has been known to amplify the bad parts of the signal quite well!

It could also be local signal strength related - in lots of locations, Verizon signals are quite hot.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CrispyCritter said:


> Were the recordings on your Bolt or your Roamio? The Roamio has an internal signal amplifier that other TiVos don't, and has been known to amplify the bad parts of the signal quite well!
> 
> It could also be local signal strength related - in lots of locations, Verizon signals are quite hot.


Both a Bolt and a Roamio Pro. I watched the shows from the Bolt and took a quick look at the recordings from the Roamio Pro.

My FiOS signal has always been very hot. It runs through an 8 way splitter and then I could still split it several more times and it will have enough signal strength to not have any issues.(at least that was the case when I tested it a few years ago.

But normally I just come straight out of the 8-way splitter. I needed to put an attenuator on my Roamio Pro a long time ago. I never needed to put one on my Bolts though.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

505 is acting normal again this morning on my Roamio and minis. But 506 still has no buffer. My SNR is 39.

Then this afternoon 505 went back to being screwy/


----------



## djvictor69 (Feb 20, 2004)

Watching the redskins game this evening was a total nightmare due to this issue.


----------



## djvictor69 (Feb 20, 2004)

By the way, something similar was going on back in 2013. See this thread:
Roamio RWD/FFD/30sec Local Channel Issues
Looks like it was resolved with a TiVo software update.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

djvictor69 said:


> Watching the redskins game this evening was a total nightmare due to this issue.


I watched the game too and had zero issues. Rewinding, pausing, fast forwarding multiple times. All good


----------



## djvictor69 (Feb 20, 2004)

Whoa!!! So I just remembered that I started recording the game while I was watching it.... I just pulled it up in "my shows" and it is telling me that the recording was 1 day 20 hr 55min long!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thyname said:


> I watched the game too and had zero issues. Rewinding, pausing, fast forwarding multiple times. All good


No issues here either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

djvictor69 said:


> Whoa!!! So I just remembered that I started recording the game while I was watching it.... I just pulled it up in "my shows" and it is telling me that the recording was 1 day 20 hr 55min long!!


I have a program like that. Check the size with Info. It's probably 21GB. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

Redskins game could only be watched live - any attempts to pause or skip forward or rewind caused issues..
And now unable to replay the recording - claims the entire game was 41 min long (and 19.7GB)


----------



## gpsjim (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm having the same problem on Verizon FIOS channel 505 (FOX) in Montgomery County, MD. I don't watch 506. I'm using a Roamio Pro. And any attempt to tune channel 505 on an attached Mini just gets the ever-spinning blue circle. Had to unplug the Mini to get control back.

Watching the 'Skins game without trick play made me understand why NFL ratings are down -- too many commercials, game stoppages for injuries and penalties, and inane commentators. 

The last couple of Gotham recordings have been hosed also.


----------



## ChiliMojo (Nov 25, 2016)

Same exact issue with Tivo Roamio and all 3 of my Tivo Minis. Verizon FIOS and Channel 505 (Fox) in Montgomery County, MD. I don't have this issue on the SD broadcast (Channel 5). Didn't notice the issue until we tried to watch the Redskins game yesterday. DROVE US INSANE! I rebooted everything and had both the Roamio and the Minis connect to the TiVo service. Issue remains. Guess I should call FIOS and report it?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

This must be an issue with Verizon. Several of you are having issues with 505, and several of us are not. Weird!

Do you guys have GPON or BPON ONT?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have a GPON ONT.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I have a GPON ONT.


So do I. No issues with 505 on Bolt+


----------



## Eudmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Roamio Pro here. 505 and 506 in Montgomery County, Maryland have no buffer for weeks and no recordings work,


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Eudmin said:


> Roamio Pro here. 505 and 506 in Montgomery County, Maryland have no buffer for weeks and no recordings work,


The question was on your ONT


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

How to tell which ONT we have?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

CurtisG said:


> How to tell which ONT we have?


If you can open the enclosure, you can easily tell by model number. You can also post a picture here


----------



## gpsjim (Nov 25, 2016)

thyname said:


> This must be an issue with Verizon. Several of you are having issues with 505, and several of us are not. Weird!
> 
> Do you guys have GPON or BPON ONT?


I have a GPON (I-211M-K).


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

Still having problems with FIOS channels 505 and 506. I have SFH ONT 612A.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I have zero signal on 505 right now from my mini


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Ok, who has open tickets on this with TiVo and Verizon? Has @TiVoMargret or anyone from TiVo commented up thread? I have lost a dozen or more recordings to this glitch


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

dslunceford said:


> Ok, who has open tickets on this with TiVo and Verizon? Has @TiVoMargret or anyone from TiVo commented up thread? I have lost a dozen or more recordings to this glitch


I'm with you.. This is getting old. Has been going on for 3 weeks now..


----------



## btjones (Mar 5, 2015)

Add me to the list of people with issue.

Roamio Buffer Issue on 505
TiVo Mini spinning wheel on 505 (requiring me to unplug it)
Fios in Arlington VA


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

A parallel thread on Verizon DSL forums here:

[TiVO] Anyone in the Washington DC area having issues with 505 and 506? - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums (Page 2)

Some of us are no longer having this issue, some are. Weird. It is unclear whether this is a Verizon or Tivo issue, although more likely on TiVo


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Ok, who has open tickets on this with TiVo and Verizon? Has @TiVoMargret or anyone from TiVo commented up thread? I have lost a dozen or more recordings to this glitch


I am still having the issue. I have a Tivo support ticket in, but I'm getting nowhere with the tech. He is now telling me that my SNR is too high at 37db (TiVo should be at 35db). What he doesn't understand is that all of my tuners are receiving an SNR of 37/38dB and only Fox channels are having this issue. I will try Margret and hopefully have better luck getting to someone there that can help.

I've also tried to keep your Tweets to @VerizonSupport going, but they have not responded. I will file a ticket with them as well. I am still having this issue as of right now (Sunday, Nov 27th @ 4:40pm EST).

UPDATE: I talked with Verizon Customer Service. After some discussion they said they have heard of this issue with FOX stations, but they would not give me a global reference/ticket number for anyone to reference when calling in. They sent a few signals into my cable card and asked that I keep an eye on it. (I'm not holding my breath.) They indicated the next step would be to send a technician out. I reiterated (over and over again) that this is an issue across at least three States! The tech told me that sending signals to the cards has been fixing most of the issues. (again, I don't think this helps at all.)

Also, I heard back from Margret and they (TiVo) are going to look at sample recordings on my Roamio to see if they can make any determinations. So nothing concrete yet, but will post here when something comes through. I hope just editing my Post refreshes the feed for anyone monitoring this thread. If I need to post updates in a new Post rather than an edit to this one, please let me know.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Just letting you guys know that I just sent an email to the station engineering department. Both stations are run by the same group. In the past when I have had issues with stuff like this, the stations are highly motivated to get things fixed. Verizon isn't so much as their boxes are probably working fine. I gave them a link to this thread, so hopefully they will read it and be able to get what they need from it. I am going to open a ticket with Verizon and TiVo as well.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

J C said:


> Also, I heard back from Margret and they (TiVo) are going to look at sample recordings on my Roamio to see if they can make any determinations. So nothing concrete yet, but will post here when something comes through. I hope just editing my Post refreshes the feed for anyone monitoring this thread. If I need to post updates in a new Post rather than an edit to this one, please let me know.


Please let @TiVoMargret know I'm happy to provide my Roamio and mini #'s for TiVo to check. I do have a support case # with TiVo: #06396904; nothing with Verizon yet.



socrplyr said:


> Just letting you guys know that I just sent an email to the station engineering department. Both stations are run by the same group. In the past when I have had issues with stuff like this, the stations are highly motivated to get things fixed. Verizon isn't so much as their boxes are probably working fine. I gave them a link to this thread, so hopefully they will read it and be able to get what they need from it. I am going to open a ticket with Verizon and TiVo as well.


If you'd like to share that email, I'm happy to amplify with a note of my own. Something interesting today, I had a Simpsons that said it only recorded 2 minutes or something like that, and it actually had most of the recording. I'll also add that I had an issue two weeks ago on A&E's Walking Dead, where there was blocking like a hot signal, and ~5 minutes or more of the program wasn't there.

Example of the blocking in this video showing FX channel, so I'm seeing it in a bunch of places...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> Please let @TiVoMargret know I'm happy to provide my Roamio and mini #'s for TiVo to check. I do have a support case # with TiVo: #06396904; nothing with Verizon yet.
> 
> If you'd like to share that email, I'm happy to amplify with a note of my own. Something interesting today, I had a Simpsons that said it only recorded 2 minutes or something like that, and it actually had most of the recording. I'll also add that I had an issue two weeks ago on A&E's Walking Dead, where there was blocking like a hot signal, and ~5 minutes or more of the program wasn't there.
> 
> Example of the blocking in this video showing FX channel, so I'm seeing it in a bunch of places...


Man, that's a serious case of blocking, possibly some hot signal coming in. I am sure you must have it in multiple channels, not specifically on channel 505 issue discussed here. What are your SNRs?


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

thyname said:


> A parallel thread on Verizon DSL forums here:
> 
> [TiVO] Anyone in the Washington DC area having issues with 505 and 506? - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums (Page 2)
> 
> Some of us are no longer having this issue, some are. Weird. It is unclear whether this is a Verizon or Tivo issue, although more likely on TiVo


I'm the one that created that thread. I do have a ticket with Verizon (this started on Nov 10th): VADQOLVJ9U (the O could be a zero?)



J C said:


> I am still having the issue. I have a Tivo support ticket in, but I'm getting nowhere with the tech. He is now telling me that my SNR is too high at 37db (TiVo should be at 35db). What he doesn't understand is that all of my tuners are receiving an SNR of 37/38dB and only Fox channels are having this issue. I will try Margret and hopefully have better luck getting to someone there that can help.
> 
> I've also tried to keep your Tweets to @VerizonSupport going, but they have not responded. I will file a ticket with them as well. I am still having this issue as of right now (Sunday, Nov 27th @ 4:40pm EST).
> 
> ...


I don't know. Tivo earlier punted this to verizon when we first contacted them.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

thyname said:


> Man, that's a serious case of blocking, possibly some hot signal coming in. I am sure you must have it in multiple channels, not specifically on channel 505 issue discussed here. What are your SNRs?


Yeah, I stumbled across that watching live TV this weekend. I've only seen it on one recording, the Walking Dead episode I mentioned above. Otherwise haven't seen, except for that FX example.

Very familiar with hot signal, as I had the issue in my old THD boxes years ago. I have a set of antenuators I used then, but haven't added them back in to the Roamio, as I've had no problems for years.

I mention, because it would seem to support that this is an issue with the TiVo processing the signal. FWIW, was at my BIL's house Thursday, and his FiOS box was cutting out when on 505 for an instant every 2 min or so. Enough that the TV would flash up HDMI signal notice as disconnected before reconnecting just as quickly.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

So, Walking Dead on 731 shows recording of 36 min, but there's nothing there. Have a message on the mini "searching for a signal on this channel. (V52)" when I go to live, which also shows black screen on 731


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> So, Walking Dead on 731 shows recording of 36 min, but there's nothing there. Have a message on the mini "searching for a signal on this channel. (V52)" when I go to live, which also shows black screen on 731


I am watching it right now. Let it start for 25 minutes, so that I can fast forward the commercials. Buffer and recording working great. No issues for me


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Please let @TiVoMargret know I'm happy to provide my Roamio and mini #'s for TiVo to check. I do have a support case # with TiVo: #06396904; nothing with Verizon yet.


I will pass her the information and ask her to contact you.
Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My signal level on 505 is 32dB. 506 is also 32dB.

The Bolt I just checked this on is coming directly off my eight way splitter connected to my ONT.

And I've still seen none of these issues from this thread.


----------



## jayw (Dec 3, 2009)

My Verizon Ticket number - from a week ago and have heard nothing so far: VADQ0LVGWU. In case it helps. Not a big Fox5 watcher, but I've missed a lot of Redskins because of this. Roamio Pro. TiVo mini blue spin of death when trying to watch this live. Most of the time.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I'm getting a zero signal strength on 726 and 731. 505 reads as 92, 506 reads as 92 in the "signal strength meter - cable"

In the TiVo Box Diagnostics screen, it shows an SNR of 23-24 dB


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

I just noticed two episodes of Gotham recorded on our Roameo have the same issues reported in this thread. No problems with our Premiere. Is the best reporting course of action to report to FIOS as an issue at the same time as reporting to TiVo as a lineup issue?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I have a ticket open with TiVo, and a FiOS tech scheduled to come to the house tomorrow...


----------



## ChiliMojo (Nov 25, 2016)

Just did a chat online at TiVo.com. Looks like TiVo is acknowledging the issue. Here's what the agent said, " am so sorry that is happening to you! This is a known issue with only those two specific Fios channels in our system. We are working to resolve this issue. I did create a case number for you today (XXXXXXXX) and associated this with the ongoing issue in my systems. We will send you email notification as soon as we have this figured out and resolved, as well as put you on priority for any software patch to resolve this issue. I have no time frame unfortunately, as we are still working away at this issue."


----------



## ChiliMojo (Nov 25, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> I have a ticket open with TiVo, and a FiOS tech scheduled to come to the house tomorrow...


Don't think the tech will help. I just did a live chat with Tivo support. Here's what they said: "
Gage

I am so sorry that is happening to you! This is a known issue with only those two specific Fios channels in our system. We are working to resolve this issue. I did create a case number for you today (XXXXXXXX) and associated this with the ongoing issue in my systems. We will send you email notification as soon as we have this figured out and resolved, as well as put you on priority for any software patch to resolve this issue. I have no time frame unfortunately, as we are still working away at this issue."


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

ChiliMojo said:


> Don't think the tech will help. I just did a live chat with Tivo support. Here's what they said: "
> "


I may be having two separate issues...the 505/506 problem and what appears to be a weak signal for 731 (and maybe others) 731 is registering at 27dB or so, and I think it's supposed to be between 29 and 35 dB

I submitted a ticket to TiVo yesterday and got an acknowledgement, but they haven't yet addressed, asked for more info or anything as yet


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> I have a ticket open with TiVo, and a FiOS tech scheduled to come to the house tomorrow...


Please post an update here once the tech shows up.

Not that I have this issue (I don't), but I am very curious, as it may happen to me some day


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

dslunceford said:


> If you'd like to share that email, I'm happy to amplify with a note of my own.


It wasn't anything special. Just went to FOX5.com and clicked on about. I have not had to contact them before, but I have had good luck with contacting other stations this way. I figure it is worth a try as they have a vested interest in having us be able to enjoy their networks.


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

All,

***This is an update to my earlier post***
I have been in contact with Tivo again today (initiated by Margret). They seem to be actively working the issue and trying to reach (hopefully they have already) Verizon's engineering department directly. 

They've been very responsive and are aware of this thread re: the issue. I, like many others, also had a support request in with Verzion, but the support has been very disappointing. I've spent hours with them on chat and on the phone. Ultimately, they don't care because the Tivo box is not theirs (and their Verizon set top boxes are not having the same problem). 

After all this time, they told me to call 1-800-Verizon for information abot the network change they may have made o/a 10 November. I hung up on my already hour long call to the support number, called the above line and discovered it was to Verizon Wireless, and they were unable to support me. As I said, very disappointing.

At this point, I don't see anything an in-person service tech will be able to do. TiVo will really have to come through for us, as Verizon is not interested in getting our tickets, calls, chats, etc to the right level to explore the problem. I've repeatedly told them this is an issue effecting customers in three states, but they don't want to hear that or believe it, so I get stuck at first line support.

Hopefully others have more luck. I'm still having the issue today, 29 November at 08:00pm EST.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, I have a VZ tech here between 8-12 tomorrow, so we'll see what they can do. I've saved some borked recordings for them to look at.

FWIW, @TiVoMargret, TiVo sent me a support # Sunday, acknowledging my online problem submission, but as of 8:30pm Tuesday, I've had zero follow-up to case 06396904


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Well, I have a VZ tech here between 8-12 tomorrow, so we'll see what they can do. I've saved some borked recordings for them to look at.
> 
> FWIW, @TiVoMargret, TiVo sent me a support # Sunday, acknowledging my online problem submission, but as of 8:30pm Tuesday, I've had zero follow-up to case 06396904


As for TiVo's response, I believe they've create a "Global" ticket and are attaching each of our individual instances to it (at least that's my guess). The head of their Engineering department is leading the effort to touch base with Verizon.

Would you mind making note of the following values in your Roamio before the VZ tech's visit (and subsequently afterward if he/she makes a "change")?
"Settings & Messages" -> "Account & System Info" -> "Tivo box Diagnostics"...for each channel (i.e., 505, 506, 731 and some known "good" channel)...

Signal Strength
SNR
Video PID (e.g., MPEG 2 or 4, not the hex value)
RS Uncorrected 
RS Corrected

Thanks!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Well, just missed being able to do that. They are here and are swapping out my ONT to fix the blocking issue. When shown the issue with trick play and partial recordings on 505, "that's not us" is the answer, so we are at the mercy of TiVo to help us work with VZ to fix, I'm afraid. 

Given TiVo hasn't responded other then an auto gen ticket, I guess I will have to call them


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Filed a case with Tivo 16 November and yesterday I got an email saying "Thank you for contacting TiVo's Channel Lineup Department. We are pleased to report that your channel lineup issue recorded as Case Number *06366935* has been resolved." Sure enough my issue buffering, recording and trickplay issues with channel 505 are resolved.

My original case did not include an issue with channel 506 (didn't realize I had an issue with that channel at the time) and I still get no buffer with that channel.

_Update: I may have spoken too soon. Looks like I am still having issues with 505 as well._


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

505 seems to be working for me now, though for trick play, though it seemed independent of the ONT (wasn't working when they left this morning). 506 still seems borked.

But, they've borked nearly two dozen other channels that are now reporting back SNR signals of 23dB/eg. no signal....this was not the case when they left, but somehow degraded since I checked this morning!


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Well, just missed being able to do that. They are here and are swapping out my ONT to fix the blocking issue. When shown the issue with trick play and partial recordings on 505, "that's not us" is the answer, so we are at the mercy of TiVo to help us work with VZ to fix, I'm afraid.
> 
> Given TiVo hasn't responded other then an auto gen ticket, I guess I will have to call them


Well, I think this is almost certainly an issue with the Roamio. Other Bolt users are not having the issue. And I just now transferred a borked recording fro the Tivo to my phone using the Tivo app and it plays just fine on the Tivo app on my phone (even with dragging the time bar or using 30 seconds skip). I'm emailing TiVo again. I may try another transfer to my computer and test there as well.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Update. Second truck roll because everything channel 600 and over was coming in at an SNR of 23-24 dB, where the 500's were in the 35dB range. that meant tons of blocking and/or just zero signal.

Yet another ONT swap (this one for a new, upgraded ONT that also allows me to get 100/100 for internet if I choose), but end of day, nothing worked except adding a powered booster.

In October, I did have to add three splitters, one at each TV drop when I moved from NIM100s to Actiontec MI424WRs as MOCA bridges to feed the Roamio, minis and various other devices to ethernet. It had been working fine for a month, but seems that may have been enough to bring down signal strength overall. So....looks like my blocking/other issues are solved.

505 also seems fixed, but still seeing no trick play on 506. Additionally, tuning to 506 from a mini kicks up an ongoing blue spinning circle that takes many minutes to resolve. Anyone else seeing that issue?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

dslunceford said:


> 505 also seems fixed, but still seeing no trick play on 506. Additionally, tuning to 506 from a mini kicks up an ongoing blue spinning circle that takes many minutes to resolve. Anyone else seeing that issue?


505 has been working sometimes and not working others for me. I think it might depend on the show. 506 does the exact same thing for me on the Mini.
It is really annoying. No word back from the stations. I was going to call, but I have been too busy at work. Maybe next week.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> Update. Second truck roll because everything channel 600 and over was coming in at an SNR of 23-24 dB, where the 500's were in the 35dB range. that meant tons of blocking and/or just zero signal.
> 
> Yet another ONT swap (this one for a new, upgraded ONT that also allows me to get 100/100 for internet if I choose), but end of day, nothing worked except adding a powered booster.
> 
> ...


Great you got it working!

Just out of curiosity:

You no longer have issues with channel 505? So this is not a TiVo problem but a Verizon problem?

What fixed it for you, a power booster (amplifier?) or removing the splitters?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I thought I had no problems with buffer/trickplay on 505, but as I type this, I just tried to tune to 505 from a mini, and I had spinning circle for 3-4 minutes. Buffer/trick play seems to work, however, and we're working before the amp was added.

No buffer on 506, still, and channel changes from a mini time out well pst 10 minutes


----------



## fishnose (Nov 27, 2006)

I just found this forum after noting the issues on a lack of buffer and trickplay on my Roamio boxes with Verizon FiOS here in Northern Virginia. That caused me to explore even more and I've found macroblocking issues now too.

I had significant macroblocking some months ago and they eventually replaced my ONT telling me that they had to work hard to find a last generation ONT because they "had not upgraded my area for the new ONT but will be in touch when they have" because they will want to give that upgrade to the new ONT (there has been no contact yet to offer the new ONT).

Some history: this earlier replacement of the ONT was only after a second truck roll by a different Tech after that first Tech on the first truck roll, and then his supervisor afterwards, claimed that the macroblocking issue was caused by a bad head end BUT then I received a change in their tone after over a week of me following up repeatedly to seek info on when the headend would be fixed and, OF COURSE, they told me that the issue was TiVo/me/perhaps splitting/perhaps cable card issues with TiVo, but OF COURSE absolutely not Verizon.

After sharing that was totally unacceptable given the amount that I spend with Verizon and they could come take FiOS out with this level of customer service and support, they came to decide to send a second truck roll and when that Tech arrived, he immediately replaced the ONT (with the last generation ONT) and all of the macroblocking disappeared immediately with the swap.

Now some channels in the channel range of 600 and over are macroblocking again and I have the channel 505 and 506 issues of a lack of buffer and trickplay.

The issues of macroblocking are on a few channels (and not all of them 600 and over, e.g., 680 SyFy, 685 Bravo, and 691FXX are macroblocking, but 665 HGTV, 681 A&E, 684 GSN, 689 BBCAmerica are not macroblocking). ALL channels have a SNR over 30dB (although those over 600 are all down near 30dB) and the others in HD are all in the range from 35 to 39dB. To be clear, of those channels 600 and over, all hover around 30dB but this only causes macroblocking issues in certain channels: 680 SyFy and 685 Bravo are watchable and 691 FXX is not. Everything looks absolutely fine on 665 HGTV, 681 A&E, 684 GSN, 689 BBCAmerica.

I don't know who is to "blame" but this issue of trickplay and buffer failure on two channels growing into issues of macroblocking makes me believe that this is not only signal strength and ONTs.

Anyone else seeing that issue? I am presently not sure about starting a nightmare of customer "service" calls and truck rolls with Verizon, especially if I have to get back into extremely disgruntled customer mode.

Kevin


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

fishnose said:


> I just found this forum after noting the issues on a lack of buffer and trickplay on my Roamio boxes with Verizon FiOS here in Northern Virginia. That caused me to explore even more and I've found macroblocking issues now too.
> 
> I had significant macroblocking some months ago and they eventually replaced my ONT telling me that they had to work hard to find a last generation ONT because they "had not upgraded my area for the new ONT but will be in touch when they have" because they will want to give that upgrade to the new ONT (there has been no contact yet to offer the new ONT).
> 
> ...


I am very close to where you live (Oakton), and don't have any of the issues you describe. I have a GPON installed last May. I just checked all channels you mentioned right now. No issues. Did not have any of the issues with 505 either. Maybe I am just lucky? (Knock on wood)


----------



## GTBill (Nov 23, 2008)

No 506 recording and many problems with 505. Tivo Roamio Pro, FiOS So Md area. Would like to watch the Redskins tomorrow but it is such a pain.


----------



## fishnose (Nov 27, 2006)

J C said:


> As for TiVo's response, I believe they've create a "Global" ticket and are attaching each of our individual instances to it (at least that's my guess). The head of their Engineering department is leading the effort to touch base with Verizon.
> 
> Would you mind making note of the following values in your Roamio before the VZ tech's visit (and subsequently afterward if he/she makes a "change")?
> "Settings & Messages" -> "Account & System Info" -> "Tivo box Diagnostics"...for each channel (i.e., 505, 506, 731 and some known "good" channel)...
> ...


Channel 504 WRC (NBC affiliate)
(no issues AM or PM)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0

Channel 573 ESPNU
(no issues AM or PM)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0

Channel 665 HGTV 
(no issues AM or PM)
Signal Strength 97%
SNR 38dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 3
RS Corrected 536

Channel 680 Bravo 
(macroblocking AM, signal fine PM)
Signal Strength 87%
SNR 34dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 94945

Channel 691 FXX
(unwatchable macroblocking AM, signal fine PM)
Signal Strength 89%
SNR 36dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 44594459
RS Corrected 565894521

Channel 505 Fox5 DC WTTG (Fox affiliate)
(buffer exists but jumps on FF or RW & no trickplay (BUT not macroblocking) 
AM and PM)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0

Channel 506 WDCA (My Network TV affiliate)
(no buffer & no trickplay (BUT not macroblocking) AM and PM)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0


----------



## bishamonx (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to jump in and say that I'm having the same tuning issues on 505 and 506 on my Mini's only. My main box (Roamio) will tune those channels without issue. I am not having any macroblocking or signal strength issues.

Channel 505 (WTTG)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0

Channel 506 (WDCA)
Signal Strength 100%
SNR 40dB
Video PID MPEG2
RS Uncorrected 0
RS Corrected 0


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Spoke too soon. Trying to start Redskins game on 505 after an hour from my mini, and it won't start. Hit FF and it jumps to end of program. Try to hit 30 second skip from beginning and get a "temporary streaming problem" message. Try to rewind from end of program and it jumps to beginning.

From Roamio, recording starts after a long delay and jumps to 22 minutes on ticker, but appears to be playing from beginning. Looks like I'll be able to watch, but no trickplay, no commercial skip. @tivo needs to fix this!


----------



## JeffOnFIOS (Dec 4, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> ...
> From Roamio, recording starts after a long delay and jumps to 22 minutes on ticker, but appears to be playing from beginning. Looks like I'll be able to watch, but no trickplay, no commercial skip. @tivo needs to fix this!


Similar for me, but it skipped to the start of the 2nd quarter (15:00 on the clock) which was interesting. I set it to quick play mode and it is playing through okay (now at 1:52 left in the half), as long as I don't touch anything.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

OMG. Came upstairs to just watch live while making dinner, and trying to channel change to 505 and get spinning wheel of death. Instant changing on the Roamio. FML. 

After 16 years with a TiVo, I may have to move on.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Rebooting router is faster than rebooting Mini. As soon as the Mini reconnects to the network, it's on 505 and there's a black screen. Can tune to 503, 504, 600, etc. tune back to 505 and get spinning circle!!!!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG dsLucifer - you are having so much pain. Redskins game was perfect for me. Switched a couple of times from Bolt+ on basement to Mini on living room. Having said this, I was watching it live. Paused it for ten minutes on Bolt+, and buffer was fine. What is going on with you?!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Here are some videos I took today showing the Redskins game and a Brooklyn 99 Episode. Additionally, tuning to 505 or 506 in live TV from a Mini locks up the mini.


----------



## john m (Dec 5, 2016)

I am having almost the identical problem as dsLunceford. 

I have a Roamio Pro, and I was recording today's Redskins game and about half way through the 3rd quarter I tried the 'go back' button and it skipped back an hour. It also showed the recording as 22 hours long instead of 2 hours. On channels 505 and 506 I have problems with all DVR functions and watching from my Minis. I emailed WTTG engineering but have not heard back. I will open a ticket with TiVo and see if maybe many voices will draw more attention to the problem.

My problems started about 3 weeks ago when I got a message that channel 505 was removed from my channel lineup. Since then, no recordings have worked well. Also most times I watch, the DVR functions don't work. 506 is even worse. Simply doesn't work most of the time. I assumed that a patch would be released to fix the issue, but I am getting very frustrated at the lack of a solution or even word from TiVo that they are working on a solution. 

I also have been having problems streaming shows to an iPad. It is significantly worse than when I bought the Roamio. I constantly get "downloading not permitted" when I try to do it even on my home network. The same show works fine on my Android phone.

I've loved TiVo products for years, but this is are basic functions that should work all the time. I'd rather not have to upgrade to a Bolt if the Roamio and Verizon FIOS are having issues. Someone needs to own the problem and fix it. I've paid way to much for this equipment for this to be going on this long.


----------



## JayPea (Dec 4, 2016)

+1 for issues with Roamio Plus and Fox on FIOS. No buffer on the Roamio Plus but can watch live TV. Mini can sporadically view the channel, but usually with major issues like those described in this thread. 

I already bought and had a new harddrive shipped as I assumed it to be a bad HD. This sucks. The Tivo needs to properly identify the issue with this channel so I can open up a ticket with Verizon to fix the problem. Seems like it might be a data channel encoding (metadata) issue with the channel.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you guys reported it to TiVo ? The more people report it, the more likely is they will do something about it.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Yes, everyone please put a ticket in with TiVo if you haven't


----------



## UncleLongHair (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to find this thread. I've been having the same issues, TiVo Roamio with FIOS in Northern Virginia. Channel 505 only as far as I can tell. Couldn't watch the Redskins game yesterday at all, I tuned in at around 7pm when it should have had most of it recorded, but it wouldn't let me play at all, I could only skip to the very beginning and end. I watched the last 2 minutes of the game live which was really disappointing. Had a similar problem with 2 other games recorded a few weeks ago.

I gather from the thread that it is 100% a Verizon issue? Sound like they're still working on it? What can I do to bug them effectively?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

@UncleLongHair please submit a ticket with TiVo. Verizon seems not to want to deal with this. Our hope is that TiVo can work together with VZ engineering to figure it out.

Also, check 506 and see if you have similar issues


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This is exactly what happened to hubby last night with the Redskins game and he thought the TiVo was broken. I've sent him this thread.


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Ticket filed. This issue is maddening.

These recording and buffering issues for major channels, along with the ongoing guide issues for online shows (Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc), has really caused me to rethink my future Tivo needs.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

sushikitten said:


> This is exactly what happened to hubby last night with the Redskins game and he thought the TiVo was broken. I've sent him this thread.


Please make certain he files a ticket with TiVo...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

john m said:


> I am having almost the identical problem as dsLunceford.
> 
> I have a Roamio Pro, and I was recording today's Redskins game and about half way through the 3rd quarter I tried the 'go back' button and it skipped back an hour. It also showed the recording as 22 hours long instead of 2 hours. On channels 505 and 506 I have problems with all DVR functions and watching from my Minis. I emailed WTTG engineering but have not heard back. I will open a ticket with TiVo and see if maybe many voices will draw more attention to the problem.
> 
> ...


it's an inconsistent issue. Some people have problems some don't. I'm one of the ones without any issues. My Roamio Pro and two Bolts are fine on FiOS. I also streamed OOH some of the game from my Roamio Pro and from one of my Bolts yesterday without any issues.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

A complete random question (but perhaps relevant) - do any of the folks having problems with 505 / 506 - do you have MoCA adapters in your network? (e.g. ActionTech or Motorola). My problems started shortly after I installed a couple of new MoCA adapters in my home. Is there any way those could be affecting the TiVO's with the channel 505/506 issue?


----------



## Disconnect (Sep 19, 2002)

The only MoCA adapters I use are tivo roamio->mini.

I'm not 100% sure it didn't get fixed today, but it was definitely still happening during the game yesterday. (Before the game I tried swapping the 3db attenuator to 6db, drove the signal from 100% to 97%. No errors in the packet/sync info page after 10 mins.)


----------



## rand99 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think this is a serious problem that TiVo needs to fix. I have the same problem with channels 505 and 506. I have no problem watching live on my Roamio, but I get the blue spinning circle when I try to watch on both of my Minis. 

Instead of fighting through the blame game (TiVo vs FIOS) I decided to pick up a new Bolt for my daughter. Low and behold, I have no problems with the Minis attached to the Bolt. If I switch them back to the Roamio, I get the same 505 and 506 problems. I'll be calling TiVo tomorrow to get a trouble ticket going.

Let's get this fixed TiVo!


----------



## UncleLongHair (Jan 29, 2011)

Do the non-HD channels (i.e. 5 for 505, 6 for 506) work normally? I have not tried. Not as good as HD obviously but better than missing the Redskins game again.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

CurtisG said:


> A complete random question (but perhaps relevant) - do any of the folks having problems with 505 / 506 - do you have MoCA adapters in your network? (e.g. ActionTech or Motorola). My problems started shortly after I installed a couple of new MoCA adapters in my home. Is there any way those could be affecting the TiVO's with the channel 505/506 issue?


I'm having 505 problems (possibly 506, but I don't watch it and haven't remembered to check) and have no MoCA in use. Also no changes to house wiring or device connections since before these issues started.


----------



## Eudmin (Dec 30, 2007)

A week ago I filed a report with Tivo over email and got the canned response and the ticket seemed to be immediately closed with a survey sent to me asking me to rate the customer support I received. It's unfair to rate the tech support person badly when they can't do much about it, so I didn't take the survey. I have the same issues as others on the thread. Roamio, 505,506, no buffer, truncated recordings.

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions.​


----------



## fishnose (Nov 27, 2006)

Same issues persist. My issues also seemed to appear with the notice that WTTG channel 505 was removed from my channel lineup. It came back as something like WTTG-HD with some guide issues and then went back to WTTG again but no recordings have worked well (live viewing is fine if you sit in front of the TV and just watch but for that I don't need a DVR). Basically viewing recordings seems to be of reverse value in that trickplay jumps to commercials and then, if the commercials are played in full, it will play the actual programming for a while and then jump again. Trickplay functions never work to review (go back) on live viewing or recordings. 

506 is certainly worse but there are only rare occasions to watch sports programming there so I don't monitor it as closely (and wouldn't want to). 

TiVo has been previously notified.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

rand99 said:


> I think this is a serious problem that TiVo needs to fix.


What makes you certain it is directly a TiVo issue? The behavior is ambiguous. The video data might be non-compliant. TiVo can't build something to handle every non-compliant deviation of video data out there. I am not saying that it is or isn't TiVo's fault, just that we are in no position to know the difference. If it is easy for TiVo to fix, I hope they just fix it (even if it is due to non-compliant video data). By the same token, even if it is technically compliant, if it is easy for the station/FiOS to fix, then they should fix it. Every other channel doesn't have a problem, so they are deviating in some fashion from what is typically done. Basically, this is an issue on both sides.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm having the exact same issue. Messed up recordings/trick play, etc plus the Mini's just spin on Ch. 505. Haven't checked 506. I'll open a ticket with TiVo just so they know.


----------



## rand99 (Dec 6, 2016)

socrplyr said:


> What makes you certain it is directly a TiVo issue? The behavior is ambiguous. The video data might be non-compliant. TiVo can't build something to handle every non-compliant deviation of video data out there. I am not saying that it is or isn't TiVo's fault, just that we are in no position to know the difference. If it is easy for TiVo to fix, I hope they just fix it (even if it is due to non-compliant video data). By the same token, even if it is technically compliant, if it is easy for the station/FiOS to fix, then they should fix it. Every other channel doesn't have a problem, so they are deviating in some fashion from what is typically done. Basically, this is an issue on both sides.


I lean toward TiVo because I have a Roamio plus and a bolt side by side. The same FIOS signal, but the Roamio has the 505/506 problems and the Bolt works perfectly. Maybe there is some other factor out there that can explain it being a FIOS issue.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

rand99 said:


> I lean toward TiVo because I have a Roamio plus and a bolt side by side. The same FIOS signal, but the Roamio has the 505/506 problems and the Bolt works perfectly. Maybe there is some other factor out there that can explain it being a FIOS issue.


1. Verizon made changes to the signal on 505 and 506 three to four weeks ago.
2. The changes affected recording on Verizon DVRs, TiVo Roamios, and possibly TiVo Bolts
3. Verizon acknowledged the problem and a couple of days later made additional changes so it no longer affected Verizon DVRs (and possibly TiVo Bolts)
4. The problem remains with TiVo Roamios

There is no doubt that the problem was initially caused by Verizon - the question is who is responsible for fixing it on Roamios now. That pretty much has to be both of them at this point.


----------



## KenVa (Aug 31, 2005)

I gave up and bought a Roamio OTA on sale only $200 including lifetime. I already have an antenna on the roof so now all my DC Fox 5 recordings and probably most other local channels are done via OTA. One more incentive to cut the cord when it comes time to renew Fios contract.


----------



## pbubel (Jan 31, 2002)

Got my ticket opened with Tivo. (06439646)

Any other avenues we should be using here? Anybody hear from @Tivo_Margret


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

socrplyr said:


> What makes you certain it is directly a TiVo issue? The behavior is ambiguous. <SNIP> Basically, this is an issue on both sides.





CrispyCritter said:


> <SNIP>
> There is no doubt that the problem was initially caused by Verizon - the question is who is responsible for fixing it on Roamios now. That pretty much has to be both of them at this point.


I've had Verizon tell me it's not their problem, flat out. Whether they are right or not is another thing. Given TiVo has relationships with VZ engineering, my hope is the two organizations can work together to attempt to fix. It surely is a mix of hardware issues along with something strange in the signal.

What's a bit dismaying is that no one from TiVo has popped in here to say, we are working the issue with Verizon. I've had one email that states they are aware, but zero follow-up in the past week. And the email doesn't really share any useful information:



> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today.
> 
> ...


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

dslunceford said:


> I've had Verizon tell me it's not their problem, flat out.


What did you expect? That's what they always say. Any cable company. It is never their issue. They will bring in their fancy meters and equipment and show that everything is fine in their end. Always. Whether they are right or not.

Your best bet is push TiVo for a solution. Not only that, but if most of you folks with these issues should report it to TiVo. The more people report it, the higher the possibility of the fix. I can't report it myself, as I have no such issues. I have no idea why. Neither do three of my friends/ family in my area with TiVo and Verizon. Other than people in these forums, I have yet to meet a live person I know with an issue. But then again, not too many people have TiVo with Verizon. We are a rare species.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

This is


thyname said:


> Your best bet is push TiVo for a solution. Not only that, but if most of you folks with these issues should report it to TiVo. The more people report it, the higher the possibility of the fix. I can't report it myself, as I have no such issues. I have no idea why. Neither do three of my friends/ family in my area with TiVo and Verizon. Other than people in these forums, I have yet to meet a live person I know with an issue. But then again, not too many people have TiVo with Verizon. We are a rare species.


Since neither Verizon or TiVO seem to care about this issue, has anyone reached out to FOX? Perhaps they can apply pressure if they know some folks are unable to watch their channel! It's been over a month since I've been able to watch any channel 505 recordings!


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I submitted a trouble ticket also. Hopefully strength in numbers will get some traction on this issue.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

CurtisG said:


> This is
> 
> Since neither Verizon or TiVO seem to care about this issue, has anyone reached out to FOX? Perhaps they can apply pressure if they know some folks are unable to watch their channel! It's been over a month since I've been able to watch any channel 505 recordings!


I did (FOX and my are the same group in DC). I sent them an email last week. On Monday I had a few minutes at work and called them. I was told they were aware of it and were looking into it. I left them contact information via phone as well. I don't know how hard they are working on it, but they are at least aware. I didn't talk to anyone technical directly, but the nice woman on the phone put me on hold a bit to go check with others. I didn't have enough time to really push anything. I hope someone figures out a solution soon.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> I did (FOX and my are the same group in DC). I sent them an email last week. On Monday I had a few minutes at work and called them. I was told they were aware of it and were looking into it. I left them contact information via phone as well. I don't know how hard they are working on it, but they are at least aware. I didn't talk to anyone technical directly, but the nice woman on the phone put me on hold a bit to go check with others. I didn't have enough time to really push anything. I hope someone figures out a solution soon.


I spoke too soon. I mean a fraction of a minute too soon. I received an email from WTTG/WDCA with the same time stamp as my last post. They are clearly actively looking into the issue. Fingers crossed.

Please keep it up with TiVo, though. This may still be their issue. There is probably a way they can be a little more robust and handle situations like this. Especially, since some of the Verizon equipment is not impacted.


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey Everyone, sorry for my delayed response and update. I've been away from the forum since my last post. The issue is still happening for me (Roamio Pro, Verizon, FOX (505, 506, etc, truncated recordings). At any rate, I have still been in contact with TiVo and they are in fact still working the issue. They wrote me yesterday and informed me that they have received a few samples directly from Verizon, so they are hoping to figure out what the root cause of the problem is and (hopefully) issue a software update to rectify it. 

I will keep this thread updated as I learn more. It is frustrating that this has been such a slow progress, but it does sound like there's forward movement. I have given up on dealing with Fios directly. Please keep us in the loop about FOX's communication. If TiVo is unable to resolve based on Verizon's sample data, maybe we can point them to someone at FOX?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

J C said:


> If TiVo is unable to resolve based on Verizon's sample data, maybe we can point them to someone at FOX?


Already done. I passed the troubleshooting I did with a WTTG/WDCA engineer on to Margret. (I myself hadn't heard directly from TiVo.) She forwarded it on to those working on the problem. Just happened a few hours ago. Fingers still crossed, but getting tired.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Agree, the issue is old, as is the fact that TiVo is communicating only with a few about the issue. Why not pop in this thread, and/or send a note out to those who have placed tickets? Hopefully the issue they are looking at also takes into account that the TiVo mini's can't tune to 505/506 in Live TV mode as well


----------



## Disconnect (Sep 19, 2002)

Looks like another day of terrible screwed up attempts to watch football. I just hit pause/play on my mini (MOCA connected to my roamio as MOCA host) and it went back 20 minutes to the beginning of live watching.

Changed channels, now I have a blue spinning wheel of death.

I haven't had this much trouble with Tivo's core functionality since the days of the DirecTivo (SAT-T60.) It is making me seriously consider the FIOS DVR options. If I'm going to pay a monthly fee, at least it would be one bill and it would actually work..


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

My latest tweet (which gets no response):  dslunceford on Twitter

Not an animated GIF, a spinning wheel that's locked @tivo Mini trying to tune to @fox5dc. @tivodesign, any fix? DC area, Fios Fox (505) has no play buffer, anybody else?


----------



## CoolMum50 (Dec 11, 2016)

Joined this forum just for this reason. Haven't been able to watch football on 505 for some time now. I guess I need to call tech support. I am in the DC area. Very frustrating.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

CoolMum50 said:


> Joined this forum just for this reason. Haven't been able to watch football on 505 for some time now. I guess I need to call tech support. I am in the DC area. Very frustrating.


Please do submit a ticket with TiVo. The more they get, the better the chances they work toward a solution.


----------



## CoolMum50 (Dec 11, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Please do submit a ticket with TiVo. The more they get, the better the chances they work toward a solution.


I did so, and they seem to be aware of it. Got a ticket (#06455148). Funny thing is though, it's only football on that channel that is messed up. My husband records that Son of Zorn show and it's fine. I can also watch the show in quick mode, just no skipping ahead. Drives us nuts, as we always zap the commercials when we watch any show.


----------



## CortJstr (Dec 31, 2002)

I've been having some blocking issues on USA that started about the same time as WTTG going all weird. Anybody else?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

CortJstr said:


> I've been having some blocking issues on USA that started about the same time as WTTG going all weird. Anybody else?


Yes, look upthread in some of my posts. That problem seems fixed after they put a powered line booster on my line! I had weak signal in channels 600 and over. I've had hot signal from FiOS in past, but never weak.

I had added three splitters at my Roamio and two TiVo Mini drops back in October as I moved from Motorola NIMs to Actiontec MI424 routers as ethernet drops at each TV location. That may have been enough to leech some signal to have it drop...but that said, it worked fine for a month until VZ futzed with their signal sometime early November.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Disconnect said:


> Changed channels, now I have a blue spinning wheel of death.


I am betting you hit channel up, which put you on 506. If you extensively watch from Mini's and are having this problem, you might want to remove 506 from your lineup for now (assuming you don't watch 506 much).


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

From @TiVoMargret on twitter (@tivodesign):



> @davezatz @DanJacobsen @11012010Finally @dslunceford Verizon is sending us streams tomorrow so we can see what is going on.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

I am also having trouble recording Verizon Fios 505 - Fox (tried to record/watch the redskins yesterday) - and the buffer doesn't work.

I can watch it live - just no real buffer or recording. When you try to fast forward or skip through - it jumps around and eventually dumps you out to the end or the beginning. I was able to fast forward from one of the mid points (seems to always land at commercials?) - and if I left it on 1x ff - it WOULD continue on and show me the parts of the game that I could not skip to or ff/rw to otherwise. But if I interrupted the 1x 'super quick mode' - it would not play from that position - it would then go to end/live point. So the show/recording was there - it just wasn't 'playable' for some reason - only visible going through it fast in 1x (2x or 3x caused the jumping around problem).

Can't seem to 'see through' the buffer with the 1x FF - but in playing my 505 Redskins recording from yesterday I am now watching it proceed from the various 'skip points' with 1xFF and I can see whole show. But if I press play - it then jumps/malfunctions.

Am submitting ticket to Tivo now.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

Same problem here... Northern VA, issues with 505 on Verizon FiOS. I called their support and they claimed it was related to new copy protection scheme they were contractually obligated to pass along on FOX programming (see my other thread about cablecards). Apparently the tech may have been mis-informed, but I'm going to try and catch the CCI Byte info when the problem is occurring.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I set back up one of my Minis yesterday and checked out some of the 505 recordings from my Roamio Pro and Bolts. I checked back several weeks and didn't have any playback issues from the Mini. I wonder when TiVo or FiOS will figure this out and fix it for people?


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

hmm - just started getting normal buffering behavior on 505. has something been fixed?
mon. dec 12, 1215pm


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> hmm - just started getting normal buffering behavior on 505. has something been fixed?
> mon. dec 12, 1215pm


Not as far as I can tell, Roameo recordings from late this afternoon on Channel 505 do not work.

I just reported this to Tivo via the website.

I just spent an hour on live chat with Verizon after escalating this issue. I was told not our fault/call Tivo/copy flag protection. I finally got someone to at least pretend to listen and forwarded a link to this thread. Supposedly they're going to text me back. I'm not holding my breath, though.

Has anyone tried reporting this issue on the Verizon Direct form at dslreports?


----------



## Eudmin (Dec 30, 2007)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> hmm - just started getting normal buffering behavior on 505. has something been fixed?
> mon. dec 12, 1215pm


You sure? Sometimes I think it has worked as well, but then when I try to skip back 6 seconds it puts me at the beginning of the show even though the green bar shows it as being near where it was. Skipping forward then doesn't work and in order to get back to real-time I have to switch channels and then switch back.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

They actually called me back! With no result, of course. They told me that they'd escalated it to two teams and both channels are Fox, and becuase of the copy flag protection it cannot be recorded at all. They would not let me escalate further. Total BS.

I will post on dslreports Verizon Direct tomorrow.



chazas said:


> Not as far as I can tell, Roameo recordings from late this afternoon on Channel 505 do not work.
> 
> I just reported this to Tivo via the website.
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hmm... I'm seeing an issue tonight with the Gotham recording I started on my Roamio Pro. It's recording it but it's only showing a few minutes on the scrub bar. Even though it's been ten minutes and I can still rewind, FF etc.

At least that was the case fifteen minutes ago. Now everything is showing up properly in the scrub bar. SHowing the full amount that is being recorded.

I'll see what it does with the other recordings on 505 later tonight.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

Eudmin said:


> You sure? Sometimes I think it has worked as well, but then when I try to skip back 6 seconds it puts me at the beginning of the show even though the green bar shows it as being near where it was. Skipping forward then doesn't work and in order to get back to real-time I have to switch channels and then switch back.


(see edit below was working but then reverted to buffer problems by evening Dec 13) yes 505 is working normally - again now - idid lot's of tests of the buffer, then hit record and did a test recording, moved around by all rewind/ff controls, skips etc. it was normal. then stopped recording and went and watched the segment and it was normal. so ??? who knows what's up? i hope it will do this when i actually want to watch or record something.

didn't check it in the evening - and who knows the problem may be intermittent. we'll see. as I check - it looks like 506 is still behaving badly as of now. won't pause, record, or buffer. pause and unpause - it just goes to live point.
_*
Evening Update- it's not working/buffering again. So not fixed.*_


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

I reported this issue on the Verizon Direct forum at dslreports today, including the nonsensical CCI explanation I got last night. We'll see if we get anywhere from that end. It would be nice if TiVo would say something officially.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

chazas said:


> I reported this issue on the Verizon Direct forum at dslreports today, including the nonsensical CCI explanation I got last night. We'll see if we get anywhere from that end. It would be nice if TiVo would say something officially.


If that forum cannot help you (I am very familiar with them), then nobody at Verizon can.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

thyname said:


> If that forum cannot help you (I am very familiar with them), then nobody at Verizon can.


Thanks, I've had help from these forums (or similar) before. We had a Comcast wire hanging low over our driveway (found out which one it was by service visits from every utility on the pole). After months of banging my head against a wall and being told that no one would help me, posting on Comcast's support reddit finally got the attention of a corporate office customer support rep who didn't let go until it was fixed.

UPDATE: They sent me to the Verizon social media team's chat function, which wasn't quite as painful. They still told me it was Tivo's fault but said they would escalate to a higher level video team and gave me a ticket number - my theory is that, with a ticket number, if I can get Tivo to respond maybe they can help follow up with Verizon. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Chazas! keep us posted.


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

All,

I just got an update from Tivo. They've successfully received sample streams from Verizon and have identified differences in the data from that of the typical feeds. They believe that Verizon is going through infrastructure upgrades that are leading to these differences, so this may only be an early display of things to come. I don't know more than that at the moment, other than the fact that they are actively trying to identify a solution. 

I'll keep you all posted as I hear more.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, we are actively working with Verizon to figure this out.
-- Margret


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I was sick yesterday so I never even turned the PC on to check this thread. But I setup around twenty hours of recordings from 505 on my Roamio Pro between Monday night and this morning. But with all these recordings things were very inconsistent. Some recordings were perfectly fine. Others were very weird. Everything looked normal and I could play it back, but it would skip between commercials if you tried to FF/Rew. it would only let you do it during the commercials and if you tried it during the show it would skip to the commercial.

And then I also had several of the shows end the recording early. But it was all over the place. There was no way to predict what recording would do what. I guess with all the recordings I had previously checked, I got lucky with them being fine. But with me recording so many hours of 505 in a short period of time, the issues definitely cropped up on some of the recordings.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you for posting. I was going to start pestering Tivo as to why I hadn't received anything other than an autoreply to my support ticket - but if you're working on it, I'll leave it alone for now.

If it would be helpful to TiVo for me to pass along my ticket number with Verizon referenced above, please let me know.



TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, we are actively working with Verizon to figure this out.
> -- Margret


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Welp, I thought it was fixed but it's back 

I'll open tickets with both Verizon and Tivo and post them back here and thanks to @compuguy @jayw @CoolMum50 and a few others who posted ticket numbers for Verizon/Tivo - referencing each others tickets helps to ensure that the same issue get's linked in their ticketing systems.


----------



## UncleLongHair (Jan 29, 2011)

CoolMum50 said:


> Joined this forum just for this reason. Haven't been able to watch football on 505 for some time now. I guess I need to call tech support. I am in the DC area. Very frustrating.


I recorded the Skins game on channel 5 (not 505) this past Sunday and it worked fine. Not HD which is kind of lame but better than missing the game.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Random update to my TiVo ticket today by email:



> Hello Steve,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions.
> 
> The Case Number for this inquiry is 06396903. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

dslunceford said:


> Random update to my TiVo ticket today by email:


That is letter for letter the response I got on Wednesday. At least they are sending something out to people. It seems a little slow to come out. I wonder if they are really that far behind on tickets.


----------



## UncleLongHair (Jan 29, 2011)

I got the same update. Seems like a form letter but at least they're acknowledging it.

As I mentioned above, channel 5 seems to work correctly, it isn't HD but at least it works and I can watch the Redskins games. That is my workaround for now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

UncleLongHair said:


> I got the same update. Seems like a form letter but at least they're acknowledging it.
> 
> As I mentioned above, channel 5 seems to work correctly, it isn't HD but at least it works and I can watch the Redskins games. That is my workaround for now.


The Redskins game is on Monday Night this week. So it's broadcast on ESPN on cable and on WJLA locally. 507 on FiOS.


----------



## john m (Dec 5, 2016)

Update to my situation:

No improvement. If I pause, it freezes where it is and when I resume, it jumps to live. Can't rewind, fast forward, skip back or jump forward. It is shocking to me that this issue is still not resolved.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Something I found very interesting over at Verizon DSL Reports forums:
-------------------------
*Re: [TiVO] Anyone in the Washington DC area having issues with 505 and 506?*
said by SixOfNine:
I'm not sure if this is related, but I get local channels only from Verizon (no STBs). I plug the coax directly into a TV with built-in tuner, and the channels show up "antenna style," e.g., WTTG is 5-1.

The weird thing related to WTTG is that when I use the TV's channel display to see what's on, it always says "no information" for 5-1.

New development: Channel 5-1 has completely disappeared; it doesn't show up on the TV's list of available channels, and entering 5-1 from the remote doesn't work. It's not that big an issue because I have Playstation Vue and can get WTTG that way, but it sure is weird.
----------------------------------

P.S. Nothing to do with TiVo, but I posting it anyway, to show that something is wrong with Verizon and Fox in DC area.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I submitted my trouble ticket on 7 Dec. I finally got a response today. Seriously 13 days to respond. Sad seeing the slow death of TiVo.

Hello Peter,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today.

This is an issue we are currently experiencing and are working towards a resolution. Unfortunately, at this time, there is no ETA but we are working on a fix.

The Case Number for this inquiry is 06442843. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely, 
Shad
TiVo Chat Support


----------



## melduforx (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm having the issue at my partner's house in Arlington, VA with his Roamio and Mini (v1). The Roamio displays the channel just fine live, but is wonky when playing back recordings (any skipping causes it to miss lots of program content). The mini is completely unable to watch 505 and 506 live and locks up.

At my house in Alexandria, VA my Bolt and Minis (v2) work just fine. Both my house and his house are FIOS.

Tivo tech support confirmed the issue on those two channels last night. Whatever the issue, it's not affecting the Bolts, just the Roamios.


----------



## melduforx (Jun 2, 2005)

By the way, I can also confirm this is independent of the version of the FIOS ONT that you have installed. We were having issues with bad signal on particular channels in Arlington (e.g. 665) and had to have the ONT replaced. We went from the original style (large white utility-style breakout box) to the newest ONT style (small black router-sized box) and the problem with 505 and 506 was present before and after the upgrade.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Yes, my ONT was changed and the issue persisted on both. 

Saw blocking issues tonight on Fox 5 during 6pm news from a mini. Tried to skip back to see it again and live buffer skipped back to beginning of programming. Still all borked.


----------



## Eudmin (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone get any movement on their trouble tickets on this issue? Still broken for me.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Eudmin said:


> Anyone get any movement on their trouble tickets on this issue? Still broken for me.


Nothing since @TiVoMargret mentioned a week and a half ago that they were working on it, getting streams from VZ. It must be something a bit tricky. With the holidays, I'm not holding hope out that there's a fix until next year.


----------



## CurtisG (Sep 21, 2003)

dslunceford said:


> Nothing since @TiVoMargret mentioned a week and a half ago that they were working on it, getting streams from VZ. It must be something a bit tricky. With the holidays, I'm not holding hope out that there's a fix until next year.


I hasn't worked in over two months. I've just stopped watching FOX as this issue makes it impossible. The most aggravating part in my opinion is that it took TiVO so damn long to acknowledge the issue (like 6 weeks) before they started looking into this!!

I've been a TiVO customer since the 90's, have owned a couple dozen of their boxes, and have always stuck with them through the ups and downs. But this is the first time I'm seriously considering dropping them..


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

CurtisG said:


> I hasn't worked in over two months. I've just stopped watching FOX as this issue makes it impossible.


Just in case you've overlooked it, remember that it only affects FOX HD - if there's content you really want to see, you can go to the SD channel and have all the trick play and recordings work (plus get a lousy picture, but for some shows it may be worth it.) I did that a couple of times but in the end I finally bought a Bolt (that I had been considering for a while) to replace my Roamio Pro.


----------



## bishamonx (Jun 16, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Just in case you've overlooked it, remember that it only affects FOX HD - if there's content you really want to see, you can go to the SD channel and have all the trick play and recordings work (plus get a lousy picture, but for some shows it may be worth it.) I did that a couple of times but in the end I finally bought a Bolt (that I had been considering for a while) to replace my Roamio Pro.


Curious to confirm if this issue on 505 & 506 only affects the Roamio? I'll have to consider a Bolt if it functions correctly. Thx.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So I haven't kept up with this thread because I don't watch sports so left dealing with it to hubby. 

But. 

Tonight I realized that every time New Girl has recorded in the past six weeks *on channel 505* it just stops recording anywhere from 3-15 minutes in. 

Anyone else have anything like this?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Case Number 06497592

Fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## Eudmin (Dec 30, 2007)

sushikitten said:


> So I haven't kept up with this thread because I don't watch sports so left dealing with it to hubby.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Yes. Ours did this too. Lucifer too. We ended up watching them on Hulu.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

bishamonx said:


> Curious to confirm if this issue on 505 & 506 only affects the Roamio? I'll have to consider a Bolt if it functions correctly. Thx.


In the first few days there's evidence that it affected Verizon equipment as well and that apparently got fixed. It might have affected Bolts then, but I've heard no reports of it affecting Bolts after that period. We don't watch a lot of Fox (mostly sports like NFL; Gotham is our only Fox SP), but have had no problems in the 3 weeks since we got the Bolt.


----------



## chiwolve (Jan 25, 2014)

I submitted a ticket as well. Very annoying.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

@sushikitten if it recorded, try to watch it in realtime. You may get it to play all of the show, even if it only indicates a partial recording. You can't skip or FF or RW, however.

@TiVoMargret I just noticed something when trying to re-watch Skins game (missed the first half). When I do 30 second skip, it never lands on the programming, it *always* skips to a commercial block. Maybe the signal getting borked somehow with the commercial skip feature on Roamio's?

Edit: Actually, here's what I see. If you are in a commercial block, 30 second skip works and goes to next commercial. When you are at end of block and hit skip, however, you advance to the next commercial block. Same thing w/FF. It Fast towards just fine in the commercial block. Once you hit program, it jumps to next commercial block.

Does anyone else see this behavior?


----------



## john m (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, this is exactly what I see. It seems to be misidentifying the time/what is a commercial/what is a show.



dslunceford said:


> @sushikitten if it recorded, try to watch it in realtime. You may get it to play all of the show, even if it only indicates a partial recording. You can't skip or FF or RW, however.
> 
> @TiVoMargret I just noticed something when trying to re-watch Skins game (missed the first half). When I do 30 second skip, it never lands on the programming, it *always* skips to a commercial block. Maybe the signal getting borked somehow with the commercial skip feature on Roamio's?
> 
> ...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

dslunceford said:


> @sushikitten if it recorded, try to watch it in realtime. You may get it to play all of the show, even if it only indicates a partial recording. You can't skip or FF or RW, however.


Testing now. Info says partial recording 2 min 8 sec but green bar shows about 15 minutes. And it appears the recording started mid-show. There's no point in even checking the rest of the recording.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

That stinks. We had a number of episodes of Gotham that were still watchable without trickplay, even though they showed as partial


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

This has been my experience with Simpsons episodes. Good lord the ad breaks seem long . . .


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> @sushikitten if it recorded, try to watch it in realtime. You may get it to play all of the show, even if it only indicates a partial recording. You can't skip or FF or RW, however.
> 
> @TiVoMargret I just noticed something when trying to re-watch Skins game (missed the first half). When I do 30 second skip, it never lands on the programming, it *always* skips to a commercial block. Maybe the signal getting borked somehow with the commercial skip feature on Roamio's?
> 
> ...


Yes. When i run into the issue with my Romaio Pro, this is how it behaves.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

I didn't notice before, but when I try and watch Fox 5 on my mini I get a spinning blue circle and the mini freezes until I unplug it  Hope we get a fix soon.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I'm hoping we can (at a minimum) get an update from TiVo once work resumes this week. It's beyond ridiculous at this point.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Nothing like watching the Redskins on TiVo...see they changed their uniforms to a spinning blue circle (trying a simple channel change to 505). It finally completed after approx. 5 min.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I can watch Fox 5 live, but I cannot record it. The recording shows either 0 or 1 minute and you get a black screen when trying to play. How is it that TiVo and FIOS cannot fix this issue with Fox 5. It's been like this off and on since September.

- Merg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

CrispyCritter said:


> Just in case you've overlooked it, remember that it only affects FOX HD - if there's content you really want to see, you can go to the SD channel and have all the trick play and recordings work (plus get a lousy picture, but for some shows it may be worth it.) I did that a couple of times but in the end I finally bought a Bolt (that I had been considering for a while) to replace my Roamio Pro.


Thanks for this. Forgot about this work around. It's not the product I paid for, but a degraded picture is better than none.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

CrispyCritter said:


> Just in case you've overlooked it, remember that it only affects FOX HD - if there's content you really want to see, you can go to the SD channel and have all the trick play and recordings work (plus get a lousy picture, but for some shows it may be worth it.) I did that a couple of times but in the end I finally bought a Bolt (that I had been considering for a while) to replace my Roamio Pro.


Didn't know about that workaround. Did this issue stop once you got the Bolt? Is this a Roamio Pro specific issue?

And I just looked at it and that picture is awful in SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I've noticed that it seems the issue is mostly with live events, which is really limited to football for me. I've also found that episodes of Lucifer are having a similar issue. Lethal Weapon appears to record fine though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, spoke too soon. The 11/16 episode of Letha Weapon has issues. Looks like it didn't record the whole thing and trying to do trick play makes it jump ahead to odd points in the show.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisny2 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Well, I've noticed that it seems the issue is mostly with live events, which is really limited to football for me. I've also found that episodes of Lucifer are having a similar issue. Lethal Weapon appears to record fine though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It happened to me on recordings of Scream Queens and tonight's premier of The Mick.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

The Merg said:


> Lethal Weapon appears to record fine though.


Strange, not for me. For example, the most recent episode of Lethal Weapon shows a partial 20 minute recording. I wonder why the issue isn't consistent.

Just saw your second post.

I had the problem with The Mick as well... Sigh.


----------



## Expat (Nov 19, 2004)

Ongoing issues with Fox 505, last show we watched was listed as partial, however we were able to watch full show as long as no FFW or REW.
This is getting beyond a joke.
Last night watching the Redskins game couldn't rewind without jumping to beginning of buffer.


----------



## Cambion (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been a Tivo customer for many years and I'm shocked at how poor Tivo's support is at this point. This issue has been going on for about two months now (that I know of). Not only have they failed to fix the issue, their support response is terrible. For example, I opened a case on this on 12/14 after my wife finally got tired of her shows not recording and complained that it had been happening for about a month. No response from Tivo. I hit up their live chat on 12/19 and they hadn't even looked at my case. A few questions from the live agent and they acknowledged it was this known issue. Told me no ETA but they're working on it. Silence since then until a few days ago when they closed my case as "resolved".

Sadly it looks like it's time to investigate alternatives. A DVR that can't record TV is useless.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

jeffinva said:


> Strange, not for me. For example, the most recent episode of Lethal Weapon shows a partial 20 minute recording. I wonder why the issue isn't consistent.
> 
> Just saw your second post.
> 
> I had the problem with The Mick as well... Sigh.


Well, I can watch the episodes of Lethal Weapon as long as I don't use trick play. It will show that the episode only recorded 45 minutes or so, but will play all the way through.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Cambion said:


> Not only have they failed to fix the issue, their support response is terrible.


It's this that is the most frustrating. AFAIK, only one member has been contacted directly about this, @J C, to try and troubleshoot. And we are getting no updates (granted, the last couple weeks of the year are hectic for any company, not to mention one that is looking to go to CES as well).

Can't put it all on @TiVoMargret to do her day job and serve as an evangelist/customer care agent in her spare time...but they need someone like @TiVoPony from back in the day to jump in, especially when it's a fairly widespread issue at this point.

TOS claims that "With an All-In Plan, you receive those TiVo service features that we make generally available to all customers who have activated a TiVo service subscription for that same TiVo product." My All-In Plan on my Roamio and Minis are certainly not receiving the service features generally made available to all Roamio and Mini users. Most notably, shows are recording incompletely and all trick play features do not work.

I'm hoping we get some sort of update and status this week, otherwise, I'm tempted to file a dispute, also outlined in the TOS. TiVo at that time has 15 days to respond or the matter goes to an arbitration board:

_Informal dispute resolution: We each must try in good faith for 15 days to informally resolve any dispute before starting arbitration. A party who intends to seek arbitration must first send the other an email with:
(1) a "Notice of Dispute" in the subject line of the email; and (2) a reasonably detailed description of the nature and basis of the dispute, as well as the relief sought, in the body of the email. Only emails that comply with the foregoing will trigger the start of the 15-day informal dispute resolution process. Send your notice to [email protected], and we will send ours to the email address associated with your account. A TiVo representative will contact you to try to informally resolve the dispute. If we do not reach an agreement to resolve the dispute within 15 days after the date the notice was sent, then either of us may start arbitration in the manner described below._​


----------



## djvictor69 (Feb 20, 2004)

Any idea what the arbitration process actually is?


----------



## maggiethrock (Sep 25, 2010)

With the hope that TiVo support looks at this thread ...
It appears that Fox changed something in their compression algorithm in early November and is not transmitting the change in the meta data. My guess is they are dropping frames to compress time so they can squeeze more commercial time in. It's similar in premise, if not execution, to Quickmode on my Roamio. 
Anyway, I suggest TiVo and Fox have a discussion on what the settings are for compression/decompression. Same goes for 506 (WDCA 20, MyNetworkTV).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

maggiethrock said:


> With the hope that TiVo support looks at this thread ...
> It appears that Fox changed something in their compression algorithm in early November and is not transmitting the change in the meta data. My guess is they are dropping frames to compress time so they can squeeze more commercial time in. It's similar in premise, if not execution, to Quickmode on my Roamio.
> Anyway, I suggest TiVo and Fox have a discussion on what the settings are for compression/decompression. Same goes for 506 (WDCA 20, MyNetworkTV).


If that were the case then why is it only affecting my Roamio Pro on FiOS? My Roamio Basic and Roamio OTA, getting Fox signals from OTA, do not have the issue. And my two Bolts on FiOS also don't have the issue either.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Interesting. Upthread I mentioned that, around the same time these isses on Fox started to occur, I started to get blocking on upper channels. Thought it was hot signal, but turned out to be low signal, and a powered booster fixed.

Tonight, started getting a signal not found error on Mini and Roamio (error V52? Can't remember). Nothing would tune under 700s. Removed the powered booster and all channels returned. Not blocking that I see (yet).

Tuned to live 505 on the Mini, thinking maybe something got fixed, and unfortunately got the spinning circle. Still stuck on that, but VZ is still futzing with signals somehow.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Going through channels to see if I notice any blocking issues. Came across this weird behavior of the timeline bar on my Mini, which was rebooted approx. 30 minutes ago. Anyone ever see the timeline bar jump around like this?


----------



## billwhe (May 19, 2002)

I'll just add my name to the list as someone who is having this exact same problem... Fox 5, FIOS, DC. It's been happening for a while but I was really annoyed to get home Sunday to find the Redskins game recorded but wouldn't play. Although my recording was 4 hours, it said "16 minutes, partial" on the playback screen. Tried watching Ch. 505 on a Mini in the bedroom earlier tonight and just got the blue spinning circle.


----------



## richlee91 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am having the issue too, i use nova fios and a roamio pro. The issues I am having are on 505 and 506 which are fox and wcda. On fox with new girl, I get a partial recording and when I do a fast forward it will skip ahead like 15 minutes, with 506 my TiVo mini will do the infinite blue circle of death.

Any ideas to try?


----------



## bishamonx (Jun 16, 2007)

dslunceford said:


> It's this that is the most frustrating. AFAIK, only one member has been contacted directly about this, @J C, to try and troubleshoot. And we are getting no updates (granted, the last couple weeks of the year are hectic for any company, not to mention one that is looking to go to CES as well).
> 
> Can't put it all on @TiVoMargret to do her day job and serve as an evangelist/customer care agent in her spare time...but they need someone like @TiVoPony from back in the day to jump in, especially when it's a fairly widespread issue at this point.
> 
> ...


I'm ready to go all in on this issue. TiVo and Verizon need to get this fixed. Dispute resolution will be my path with TiVo and the FCC (Consumer Complaint Form here) will be my path with Verizon. For those in Maryland, I know issues with Verizon can be filed through the Public Service Commission. Our voices don't seem to be loud enough...


----------



## telecomjd (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm having the same problems on channels 505 and 506 but oddly enough, only on my Roamios but not on my TIVO Series 4, which suggests it's a TIVO problem, not a Verizon problem. I've had an open case with TIVO for over a month but have had no updates since then. My feeling is that if TIVO can't/won't resolve this problem by mid-January, all of us should ask for compensation from TIVO. After all, we're paying for a service that we're not receiving. TIVO has been saying for over a month now that they're working on the problem, but the fact is they can't be working all that hard -- it's not rocket science. They obviously have other and more pressing priorities and unless we put their feet to the fire, we're going to continue to be ignored.


----------



## melduforx (Jun 2, 2005)

It's definitely a TiVO problem because it's happening on my Roamio and not my Bolt. Very, very frustrating that we haven't heard anything else from Tivo yet.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup. This issue has been there since October. After the issue with the new guide not recording shows on Fox due to it trying to record off of the Fox affiliate in Baltimore, this issue popped up. TiVo really needs to figure things out here.

Let's ask this question... Is there anyone here that has FIOS out of the DC area and is NOT having an issue on Fox5 on their Roamio Pro?

- Merg


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

bishamonx said:


> I'm ready to go all in on this issue. TiVo and Verizon need to get this fixed. Dispute resolution will be my path with TiVo and the FCC (Consumer Complaint Form here) will be my path with Verizon. For those in Maryland, I know issues with Verizon can be filed through the Public Service Commission. Our voices don't seem to be loud enough...


As mentioned, I have been getting responses from TiVo, but nothing meaningful since my last post. In fact, every query since then has been met with, "sorry, we have no update at this time". This has been the case for many weeks now. I believe (purely my own speculation) there is a hardware problem in the Roamio (Pro) that prohibits TiVo from addressing this issue, as it does not effect their other models. I also agree with others there seems to be no real end in sight to resolve this issue.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

From an email I just got, they are clearly making progress. I don't know how close they are to a completed fix (that could be rolled out to everyone), but I can tell that they are making progress. I am right there with the rest of you and your frustrations.


----------



## PapaJohnHokie (Nov 13, 2016)

I have been experiencing this problem, like everyone else on here, for the last 3 months. I have two Roamios with Verizon FIOS. Same issues on Channels 505 & 506. And I am really sick and damn tired of having live sporting events (Redskins games, College Basketball) messed up because of this issue.

Today, I called TiVo Support and logged my issue... and referenced this forum as evidence of the ongoing problem. After a lengthy hold, the tech told me that they are indeed aware of the issue and preparing a software fix that will be deployed "by the end of the month". I really hope this is true. Anyone else hear any updates?

Also, can anyone confirm that the Bolt is NOT affected? If this goes on beyond month end, I will make a choice... upgrade to a Bolt (presuming it fixes the problem) or cancel TiVo and get the Verizon box. I have not looked at the features of the Verizon box... but I use a DVR pretty much exclusively for live sports... so missing out on FOX and WDCA (ACC basketball affiliate) is not an option for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PapaJohnHokie said:


> I have been experiencing this problem, like everyone else on here, for the last 3 months. I have two Roamios with Verizon FIOS. Same issues on Channels 505 & 506. And I am really sick and damn tired of having live sporting events (Redskins games, College Basketball) messed up because of this issue.
> 
> Today, I called TiVo Support and logged my issue... and referenced this forum as evidence of the ongoing problem. After a lengthy hold, the tech told me that they are indeed aware of the issue and preparing a software fix that will be deployed "by the end of the month". I really hope this is true. Anyone else hear any updates?
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm that the Bolt is NOT affected? If this goes on beyond month end, I will make a choice... upgrade to a Bolt (presuming it fixes the problem) or cancel TiVo and get the Verizon box. I have not looked at the features of the Verizon box... but I use a DVR pretty much exclusively for live sports... so missing out on FOX and WDCA (ACC basketball affiliate) is not an option for me.


Yes the Bolt is not affected. I have two Bolts on FiOS and this problem has never occurred. While it has shown up on my Roamio PRo.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

socrplyr said:


> From an email I just got, they are clearly making progress. I don't know how close they are to a completed fix (that could be rolled out to everyone), but I can tell that they are making progress. I am right there with the rest of you and your frustrations.


Can you give some insight as to what this progress is?

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Can you give some insight as to what this progress is?


They appear to be testing a software update to fix it.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Yet not a person in this thread has been asked to allow the fix to be deployed to one of their units to try it?


----------



## LeeB2U (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
Just thought I would comment. I have been following this thread and we are in the DC Metro area (N OVA) and are experiencing the same problem with our Roamio Pro, which is our main Tivo. We do however have a Premiere XL downstairs which is not affected by the problem. We have been recording Fox shows on the Premiere XL and transferring them to the Roamio and after transfer they work fine. So it is definitely a problem with the recording of the program. I should call Tivo too and open up a ticket. I do hope they get this fixed because it is a hassle and a terrible thing for those who only have a Roamio.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I saw on TiVo Margaret's twitter feed. If you email her your TSN she will add you to the list. I emailed her last night. But you are correct, you would think the people on the forum would be included in the testing or asked to participate.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

deaddeeds said:


> I saw on TiVo Margaret's twitter feed. If you email her your TSN she will add you to the list. I emailed her last night. But you are correct, you would think the people on the forum would be included in the testing or asked to participate.


This?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816842114029887488
That's the only request I see from @TiVoMargret, and it's a beta program for OTA customers...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dslunceford said:


> This?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816842114029887488
> That's the only request I see from @TiVoMargret, and it's a beta program for OTA customers...


Beta Opportunity for TiVo OTA customers
That link takes you to the thread for OTA testing. There is another tweet from Margret offering help to those with Mini timeout problems: Mini is always Capturing Tuner

It's all sort of confusing.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Beta Opportunity for TiVo OTA customers
> That link takes you to the thread for OTA testing. There is another tweet from Margret offering help to those with Mini timeout problems: Mini is always Capturing Tuner
> 
> It's all sort of confusing.


Thanks. So that looks like maybe a fix for the Mini's getting hung when trying to tune to 505 or 506, but not necessarily for the trickplay issues, partial recording issues, etc., correct?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

How about this link:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817068875485323265I would say that is direct confirmation that they are testing a fix, since Margret said to email a TSN to test it.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is another one:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817100200426622976


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

That is the tweet I was referring to, Thanks.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Thanks. Sent along my info. Crossing fingers.


----------



## john m (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm @jcmnyu on Twitter. I was pleased that I got a response from her about a fix. I emailed my TSN a few hours later, but have not heard anything since. Hopefully soon.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

My Roamio was pending restart, rebooting now. Let's say a little prayer.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Haven't checked Mini's yet, and how they tune. But on the Roamio:

Live TV trickplay restored on both 505 and 506. FF, RW, 30 second skip and skip to tick.

Previously borked recordings remain borked. Still show as partial and trickplay messed up.

But the fact that Live seems to work properly is a great sign!

Here's SW version: https://goo.gl/photos/uDCqin72zh9mUeYW9

Edit: Testing channel changing from upstairs Mini, and no issues moving to 505 or 506. No spinning circle. We may have a winner.

Edit 2: Mini lost connection to Roamio, said can't be found; can play live, however, and can stream from Roamio to iPhone app, but no My Shows. Mini is on 20.6.3.RC7-01-6-A92. Going to reboot it

Edit 3: reboot of mini no help. Also connected to server and no change/pending restart message. Will try and reboot Roamio, even though it streams fine to iOS app.

Edit 4: reboot of Roamio fixed the issue on the Mini. Still can change to 505 and 506 on the fly w/no spinning circle


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

I got the same Software update. I will report out my findings later today.

Edit 1: Software Version is quattro-3.11.2017.01.04-2116-USA-6-840


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the new software version: 20.6.3.RC7-01-6-A92? Or is it something else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

puffdaddy said:


> Is the new software version: 20.6.3.RC7-01-6-A92? Or is it something else?


That version has been out since 11/21/16 but not everyone received it at that time. It's the version that has made many users unhappy.


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

dslunceford said:


> Haven't checked Mini's yet, and how they tune. But on the Roamio:
> 
> Live TV trickplay restored on both 505 and 506. FF, RW, 30 second skip and skip to tick.
> 
> ...


I also just received this test, and so far so good! Will monitor and test over the next few days and see if it continues to work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

puffdaddy said:


> Is the new software version: 20.6.3.RC7-01-6-A92? Or is it something else?


See my post, I took a pic that has the software version...too long to transcribe


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> See my post, I took a pic that has the software version...too long to transcribe


I looked at that. Definitely a beta version. 

Scott


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dslunceford said:


> See my post, I took a pic that has the software version...too long to transcribe


Your picture looks like the software version of the HD menu not the actual software version of the operating system. Your operating system should be 20.6.3 with some RC XX number (currently RC 7).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Your picture looks like the software version of the HD menu not the actual software version of the operating system. Your operating system should be 20.6.3 with some RC XX number (currently RC 7).


TiVo has used this type of version for other beta releases before rolling it out to the general public.

20.5.9

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo has used this type of version for other beta releases before rolling it out to the general public.
> 
> 20.5.9
> 
> Scott


If TiVo keeps to its numbering conventions, the release (if) on Monday should be higher than RC13. I'm speculating because the date seems to be 1/4/2017. RC13 was released on 12/16/2016.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> If TiVo keeps to its numbering conventions, the release (if) on Monday should be higher than RC13. I'm speculating because the date seems to be 1/4/2017. RC13 was released on 12/16/2016.


If we do get a release that soon, the question is whether it would also contain this fix.

Scott


----------



## CoolMum50 (Dec 11, 2016)

Sure is taking them a long time to come up with a fix for this problem. Season is almost over. Timing.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

atmuscarella said:


> Your picture looks like the software version of the HD menu not the actual software version of the operating system. Your operating system should be 20.6.3 with some RC XX number (currently RC 7).


It's the software version (starts on line 3). My guess is this wouldn't even be considered beta, as it's brand new and targets a small user base, so it has a funky name for now, until it gets merged into the regular code.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I submitted a support ticket on 12/24 and haven't heard one word yet. I sent my TSN to Margret.


----------



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

sushikitten said:


> I submitted a support ticket on 12/24 and haven't heard one word yet. I sent my TSN to Margret.


If you've provided your TSN, check the "Last status" section: "Settings & Messages" -> "Settings" -> "Network". If it says "pending restart" they've already pushed the update to you, but you must restart to install it.

I did not have an email notice (or any notice). Just saw it in the status. After restarting you'll be able to confirm the updated software version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john m (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine is working well after the reboot. (Warning, it takes a while to update.) Minis are able to connect to 505 and 506, trickplay works, old recordings are unchanged.


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy to report that the Roamio and Minis worked just fine today with the new beta software, quattro-3.11.2017.01.04-2116-USA-6-840.


----------



## CoolMum50 (Dec 11, 2016)

Just checked, no messages, no pending update. I guess I should call them. My case number is from Dec 11.

Update: According to Tech Support we need to sign up somewhere here to be a tester? Did I miss something?


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

I finally took the plunge and signed up for this site so I could get the latest on this issue. We've been seeing the same problem on our Roamio and Roamio Plus units since some time in early November. We opened a ticket with TiVo in early December which was closed two weeks later with no action other than the generic comment already posted by others here -- "This is a problem we're aware of and working to fix."

One would think that TiVo could search the ticketing database and automatically push the fix to the Roamio/Roamio Pro TSN's on accounts who've opened a ticket on this topic in the last 60ish days, rather than waiting for customers to self-identify (again).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pj1983 said:


> I finally took the plunge and signed up for this site so I could get the latest on this issue. We've been seeing the same problem on our Roamio and Roamio Plus units since some time in early November. We opened a ticket with TiVo in early December which was closed two weeks later with no action other than the generic comment already posted by others here -- "This is a problem we're aware of and working to fix."
> 
> One would think that TiVo could search the ticketing database and automatically push the fix to the Roamio/Roamio Pro TSN's on accounts who've opened a ticket on this topic in the last 60ish days, rather than waiting for customers to self-identify (again).


The best way to get an update is to email Margret with your TSN and the problem in the subject line. [email protected] and they are in CA. Do it now and then force a connection tomorrow after noon Eastern. (Add your location to your personal information).


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

pj1983 said:


> One would think that TiVo could search the ticketing database and automatically push the fix to the Roamio/Roamio Pro TSN's on accounts who've opened a ticket on this topic in the last 60ish days, rather than waiting for customers to self-identify (again).


Just to clear things up: after you send your TSN to Margret, you will not get the final version of the fix - you get a TiVo beta release version that has the proposed fix for you to test. The beta version probably has things like additional debugging info in it for TiVo to make sure the fix is working correctly and not causing other problems. Anybody who gets this beta version will undoubtedly automatically get the final fixed version once it gets released, along with the rest of the folks listed in their ticketing database.


----------



## LeeB2U (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
Just want to report that I emailed Margret as others mentioned and my problem is fixed. So I never got an email reply, but when I connected to Tivo via the network it showed the message pending restart. I rebooted the Tivo and it installed the update (apparently a Beta one from what others are saying) and it did fix the problem with channel 505.


----------



## jeffinva (Jan 5, 2015)

I got the patch last night as well.. I'm currently updated with the patch and looking forward to trying it out during prime time tonight.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ditto. Restarted and am awaiting a test of the channel.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I also emailed Margret, but didn't get a response yet. I'll check and let you know when I get home.

- Merg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

I emailed Margret (thanks dslunceford) - and did a system restart the next day and sure enough system info showed software b-tcdclient-quattro-3-11.2017.01.04-2116-usa-6-848

dc fios 505 and 506 behaving as they should. recordings and buffer, rewind, pause etc.

THANK YOU TIVO/TIVO MARGRET!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I'm traveling, but see a thread that RC13 is out...did anyone on this beta get overwritten with that, and if so, is your issue still fixed?


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

No download for me yet. Still on RC7...

- Merg


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

New Girl recorded perfectly! Yay!


----------



## deaddeeds (Sep 19, 2008)

My Minis are still RC7. I rather have Fox fixed then have the Minis release after 4 hours.


----------



## martzta (Nov 11, 2003)

Same here, got the download yesterday, restarted and 505 now works. Thanks Margret.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HoosontheTeevo said:


> I emailed Margret (thanks dslunceford) - and did a system restart the next day and sure enough system info showed software b-tcdclient-quattro-3-11.2017.01.04-2116-usa-6-848
> 
> dc fios 505 and 506 behaving as they should. recordings and buffer, rewind, pause etc.
> 
> THANK YOU TIVO/TIVO MARGRET!


+1
I did the same thing and had the same results.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

EDIT: Read 17 pages of threads on the topic. Happy to learn there's a beta fix that's working, and presumably a release coming soon. I submitted for Priority Update, but am not requesting the beta fix directly from MargretTIVO. I don't want to be a beta tester right now and I'm watching FOX via the AppleTV app because of this problem.

I've had this problem too since last Fall. I just got to trying to figure it out. Verizon FIOS in Northern Virginia (NOVA) / D.C. I contacted FIOS and they could not find any problem with my cable service. I submitted a service request with TiVo:



> My TiVo Roamio no longer records FOX HD correctly. It is specific to FOX HD (local channel) and does not affect FOX News, FX, or FXX.
> The Roamio only records part of a show (like 20 min of a 30 min sitcom). During playback, it will play the first minute or two, then jump to the end and quit playing.
> This happens with every single FOX recording, both  scheduled and live. This has been going on for several months.
> I subscribe to Verizon FIOS. I contacted Verizon and they could not find any problem with my cablecard, subscription or service. They had no report on FOX delivery problems.


----------



## yamsta (Dec 12, 2015)

I emailed Margret a couple days ago providing my TSN. I didnt get a response but last night I rebooted my box and voila I had the new software and Fox 505 was working just fine. It was driving me nuts when I couldn't replay/rewind/pause during Redskins games!!


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

yamsta said:


> I emailed Margret a couple days ago providing my TSN. I didnt get a response but last night I rebooted my box and voila I had the new software and Fox 505 was working just fine. *It was driving me nuts when I couldn't replay/rewind/pause during Redskins games!!*


Solved 8 months before it needed to be!


----------



## gpsjim (Nov 25, 2016)

DrewTivo said:


> Solved 8 months before it needed to be!


Isn't the Super Bowl on Fox (505 on FiOS in Washington DC) this year?
It'll be nice to be able to record that.

I also got the beta this week after emailing TivoMargret. Everything I've tried (recording, trick play, access from Minis) is working well now. Yay!!


----------



## bishamonx (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to add that this beta is working for me as well. I appreciate everyone notifying TiVo of this issue.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

LeeB2U said:


> Hi,
> Just want to report that I emailed Margret as others mentioned and my problem is fixed. So I never got an email reply, but when I connected to Tivo via the network it showed the message pending restart. I rebooted the Tivo and it installed the update (apparently a Beta one from what others are saying) and it did fix the problem with channel 505.


How long does it usually take after you send the email before the beta becomes available?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ericy said:


> How long does it usually take after you send the email before the beta becomes available?


If you send it now, there is a high probability you be able to download it on Tuesday after 10am PST. Monday is a holiday. Margret is great, but I think she will take the day off.


----------



## the_titan (Dec 26, 2015)

For those waiting for the beta or RC15, however, this quickfix will at least enable you to watch 505 from Minis. Do NOT tune to 506, though, as it does not yet work and it will lock up your Mini.

Remove 505 from your Channel List, Connect to TiVo Service, re-enable 505.

I cannot tell you if this will fix the recording issue yet as I don't have any Season Passes scheduled. Fingers crossed while awaiting the real fix.

Edit: FWIW, I now also get the full 30 minute buffer on live shows from the main box - Roamio Pro - and recording a live show for say 15 minutes adds in the buffer and all 45 minutes plays well. It of course shows a partial recording, so can't really diagnose if that aspect of the issue may be fixed.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

I got the new TiVo update last night. We just stumbled onto its availability, manually restarted the TiVo to get it installed asap instead of waiting for it it install late tonight. 

Version 20.6.3.RC15-USA-6-848

Fox recording is back to normal!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

This is no longer a beta has not been for about a week now. RC15 is the current version


----------



## Expat (Nov 19, 2004)

Tested the beta last night and Fox is back to normal, happy wife happy life !


----------



## take5 (Jul 28, 2003)

Is this problem completely dead? I have low strength / macroblocking bouncing to zero strength, then back again on both 505 and 506 on a Roamio Plus on FIOS. Tivo Support says it's a FIOS problem, but I could get no satisfactory answer about this multi-year thread where TiVo was admitting fault and sending out patches.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

take5 said:


> Is this problem completely dead? I have low strength / macroblocking bouncing to zero strength, then back again on both 505 and 506 on a Roamio Plus on FIOS. Tivo Support says it's a FIOS problem, but I could get no satisfactory answer about this multi-year thread where TiVo was admitting fault and sending out patches.


Luckily I haven't had this issue for some time, but I don't think that means anything. There never was any clear pattern when it happened nor any indication of what caused it to eventually stop - which thankfully it always eventually did. Wish I had something more concrete for you!


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

take5 said:


> Is this problem completely dead? I have low strength / macroblocking bouncing to zero strength, then back again on both 505 and 506 on a Roamio Plus on FIOS. Tivo Support says it's a FIOS problem, but I could get no satisfactory answer about this multi-year thread where TiVo was admitting fault and sending out patches.


That sounds like another issue. This was an issue where recorded shows were unplayable because of an issue on FiOS's end (as well as the playback buffer issues). The recording of 9-1-1 I recorded earlier this week didn't have the issues described in this thread.


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

take5 said:


> Is this problem completely dead? I have low strength / macroblocking bouncing to zero strength, then back again on both 505 and 506 on a Roamio Plus on FIOS. Tivo Support says it's a FIOS problem, but I could get no satisfactory answer about this multi-year thread where TiVo was admitting fault and sending out patches.


This is something I experienced a short time ago. It happened to be the a bad connector on the connection to the tivo, you wouldn't expect this, because other channels were clear as a bell. But with a swap out of the cable all issues were resolved.


----------

